# مــــــــــــن هــــــــــــــــو يسوع؟



## عاشقة محمد (12 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ...

أنا ودي ..أعرف ... مين هــو  ( يسوع ) ؟؟؟

وكمان .. هــل يسوع هــو الرب أم إبن الرب؟


----------



## عاشقة محمد (12 نوفمبر 2006)

No Answer

مافيش حد جاوب ... يعني معقول مش عارفين يسوووع بيبقى مين 

وهل هو الرب ام ابن الرب ؟؟


انا انتظر الاجابه منكم


----------



## دروب (12 نوفمبر 2006)

اوكي اجاوبك
بس الاجابة لازمها واحد مؤمن بالمسيح ابن الله الحي
اختي العاشقة
ان المسيح هو كلمة الله (في البدء كان الكلمة)
والمسيح هو روح الله(وارسلنا روحنا الى العذراء)هذه في سورة ال عمران حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة عن القران
اذا فهو مولود من روح الله زتجسد في رحم العذراء مريم
وانتي استنتجي الباقي
ولمعلوماتك ان كلمة( المسيح) تعني الممسوح اي المختار من الله وتعني الملك
هكذا كانو ملوك اسرئيل يمسحون
ام كلمة (عما نوئيل) فتعني الله معنا
وانا مستعد لافيدك بمعلومات اخرى ان رغبت وان كنتي جادة في المعرفة
وكل هذا حسب ما اعرفه من معلوماتي المتواضعة


----------



## دانى (12 نوفمبر 2006)

*ما هو أصل ومعنى الاسم "يسوع المسيح"؟*
كلمة "يسوع" تعني "الله مخلص". ولقد سمى المسيح باسم "يسوع" حسب قول الملاك ليوسف في الإنجيل كما كتبه متى 20:1ـ23 ، "يا يوسف ابن داود‍ لا تخف أن تأتي بمريم عروسك إلى بيتك، لأن الذي هو حبلى به إنما هو من الروح القدس. فستلد ابناً, وأنت تسميه يسوع، لانه هو الذي يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم". حدث هذا كله ليتم ما قاله الرب بلسان النبي القائل (إشعياء النبي): "ها إن العذراء تحبل، وتلد ابنا، ويدعى عمانوئيل أي "الله معنا". 

أما اسم "المسيح" فيشير إلى "المسيا"، الملك الممسوح، الذي تنبأ عن مجيئه أنبياء العهد القديم بأنه سيأتي ليحرر وينقذ اليهود وكذلك جميع الأمم، وأنه سيأتي أيضا لحكم العالم. ولقد أتم الرب يسوع المسيح بمجيئه الاول جميع النبوآت الواردة في العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس عن مجيئه لخلاص العالم. ولسوف يتم باقي النبوات عند مجيئه الثاني ليحكم العالم. وكلمة "الممسوح" كانت تشير أصلا إلى رئيس الكهنة أو الملك الذي كان يمسح، أو يدهن بالزيت المقدس عند تعيينه. 

ولقد أعلن يسوع أنه المسيا ـ أو المسيح المنتظر ـ في الإنجيل كما كتبه مرقس 61:14ـ62 ، "... فعاد رئيس الكهنة يسأله، فقال: "أأنت المسيح، ابن المبارك؟ فقال يسوع: أنا هو. وسوف ترون ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين القدرة، ثم آتياً على سحب السماء‍". 
http://www.callforall.net/general.html


----------



## Twin (12 نوفمبر 2006)

*من هو المسيح*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااااااي أخوتي*



عاشقة محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ...


 
*وعليكم بل ولكم سلام الله*​ 


عاشقة محمد قال:


> أنا ودي ..أعرف ... مين هــو ( يسوع ) ؟؟؟


 
*أختي*​*أنا قد رأيت أن الأخ دروب والأخ داني*
*قد أجابوكي عن هذة النقطة فشكراً لهم*​*وللاأضافة*​*يسوع*
*هو الأسم الذي أطلق علي السيد المسيح له المجد "كأسم بشري"*
*وهو يعني "الله يخلص"*​*يسوع​**هو الله الظاهر في الجسد*
*الذي به قد نلنا الخلاص والعتق من عبودية الشيطان*​ 



عاشقة محمد قال:


> وكمان .. هــل يسوع هــو الرب أم إبن الرب؟


 
*السيد المسيح له المجد "يسوع"*
*هو كلمة الله الظاهر في الجسد فهو ابن الله وهو الله في اَن واحد*
*وللمذيد من أثباتات أنه هو الله*
*أرجو قرائة هذا الرابط وخاصة المشاركة رقم 6*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9766​ 
*سلام*


----------



## عاشقة محمد (14 نوفمبر 2006)

دروب قال:


> اوكي اجاوبك
> بس الاجابة لازمها واحد مؤمن بالمسيح ابن الله الحي
> اختي العاشقة
> ان المسيح هو كلمة الله (في البدء كان الكلمة)
> ...




 أكيد أنا جادة في الموضوع ... وعايزة اعرف .. وإلا لماذا طرحت هذا السؤال ؟


----------



## عاشقة محمد (14 نوفمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااااااااااااي أخوتي*
> 
> 
> ...




:beee: :beee: :beee: :beee: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: 

نعم ... لنا سلام اللــــــــه ..

إذن يسووع هو إبن الله الذي تجسد في العذرراء مريم عليها السلام ..

وهو ابن الله في آن واحد ....... هل يعقل أن يكون الله وإبنه في آن واحد ؟؟؟

ليه يعني في آن واحد ...( عاملين شامبو وبلسم  ولا ايه ) :t33: :t33: :t33: 


هل يعقل للبشر أن يعبدو الرب وإبنه ؟؟؟

إن اللــه واحد أحد - فرد صمد - لم يلد ولم يولد .. وهو قادر على كل شي ؟


----------



## Scofield (14 نوفمبر 2006)

عاشقة محمد قال:


> :beee: :beee: :beee: :beee: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:
> 
> نعم ... لنا سلام اللــــــــه ..
> 
> ...




للأسف هو ده فكر المسلم ولا يمكن أن يكبر عقله عن هذا 
يسأل السؤال كى لا يتعلم و لكن حتى يأخذ الموضوع بسخرية و نكتة


----------



## Scofield (14 نوفمبر 2006)

نحن نؤمن بأن الله لم يلد و لم يولد
ولم نقل غير ذلك
ولكن المسيح هو كلمة الله المتجسدة و من هنا نطلق عليه أبن الله أى من الله
مثل بنات الأفكار "هى الأفكار بتخلف"
ولا أبن البلد مثلا هى البلد أنثى علشان تخلف
ولا أبن النيل هو النيل أتجوز بحر و ولدو؟
الجسد هو الكلمة و روح المسيح هى روح الله فهمتى
"عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد"


----------



## THE GALILEAN (14 نوفمبر 2006)

عاشقة محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ...
> 
> أنا ودي ..أعرف ... مين هــو  ( يسوع ) ؟؟؟
> 
> وكمان .. هــل يسوع هــو الرب أم إبن الرب؟




اختي اعطي لعقلك مجال اكثر لكي يفكر اكثر 


المسلم يسأل كثيرا عن السيد المسيح كونه لم يتعلم عن التوراة العهد القديم وهو الكتاب الذي يحوي كل النبؤات الالهية عن قدوم المخلص المسيح المنتظر המשיח

هذا السبب الذي يدفع المسلم ليسأل كثيرا عن حقيقة كيان المسيح والتشكيك بمصداقية الوهيته
كوته لم يعرف يوما ما في التوراة

فالعلماء المسلمين يفصلون التوراة عن الانجيل لكي يستطيعوا ان يشككوا ويبثوا الشكوك في شخص السيد المسيح.


السيد يسوع المسيح تنبأ به جميع انبياء العهد القديم , المسيح في النبؤات سوف يخلص اليهود والعالم.

لكي تعرفي اكثر عن شخص السيد المسيح عليك ان تقرأي النبؤات عنه في التوراة

الرب يسوع المسيح في سفر أشعياء
http://www.copticchurch.org/ArabicArticles/Christ_Isiah.htm

النبوات عن حياة والآلام ونسب وشخص المسيح
http://www.copticchurch.org/ArabicArticles/christological_prophesis.htm


يعد ان تقرأي النبؤات عن السيد المسيح لن تشككي اذا كنت تؤمني بالتوراة

سلام لك


----------



## THE GALILEAN (14 نوفمبر 2006)

عاشقة محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ...
> 
> أنا ودي ..أعرف ... مين هــو  ( يسوع ) ؟؟؟
> 
> وكمان .. هــل يسوع هــو الرب أم إبن الرب؟



اما من جهة القرآن فالقرآن يعترف ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد

سورة النساء - سورة 4 - آية 171:
إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ 

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=4&nAya=171

هل كلمة الله منفصلة عن الله ؟

الاجابة : لا طبعا لانه لو كانت كلمة الله منفصلة عن الله لكان الله بعد ولادة السيد المسيح بدون كلمة فهو اعطاها للمسيح حسب الآية

الصحيح ان كلمة الله غير منفصلة عن الله وهذا هو الحق ومن هنا نفهم ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد.


سؤالي اذا كان المسيح مخلوق كسائر البشر اذا روح الله خلقت عند مولد المسيح
فنفهم من هنا ان الله قبل ولادة السيد المسيح كان بلا روح اذا فكيف خلق العالم ؟

الاجابة: المسيح ليس مخلوق باعتراف القرآن نفسه وذلك في الآية القائلة

سورة المؤمنون - سورة 23 - آية 14:
ثُمَّ خَلَقْنَا النُّطْفَةَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَةَ عِظَامًا فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَامَ لَحْمًا ثُمَّ أَنْشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقًا آخَرَ فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ

ابن كثير:

" ثم خلقنا النطفة علقة " أي ثم صيرنا النطفة وهي الماء الدافق الذي يخرج من صلب الرجل 

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=23&nAya=14


سؤالي هل وصف الخلق هذا للبشر ينطبق على السيد المسيح ؟

الاجابة : لا لان المسيح لم يخلق من نطفة الرجل

نفهم من هذه البراهين ان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد

سلام لك


----------



## Twin (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*أسوب راقي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااي أختي* عاشقة محمد




عاشقة محمد قال:


> :beee: :beee: :beee: :beee: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:
> 
> نعم ... لنا سلام اللــــــــه ..
> 
> ...


 
*كان من الممكن أن أحذف هذه المشاركة *
*ولكني أرد أن أتركها لتدركي من أنتي *
*فمن كلام الإنسان وأسلوبه تعرف شخصيته*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## fadi jolianos (18 نوفمبر 2006)

רק סאמי יוסף חנאן עטייהההה...אסדק איה..בחיאתקוםםם..היא אוגעאשקה ריאן וג'וזיף ומחמד עטיה נג'ום אלאקאדי


----------



## fadi jolianos (18 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> للأسف هو ده فكر المسلم ولا يمكن أن يكبر عقله عن هذا
> يسأل السؤال كى لا يتعلم و لكن حتى يأخذ الموضوع بسخرية و نكتة



       يا ريمون دعك من الجانب الروحاني  وقدم لي ادلة تستند الى العقل  مش تقلي كلام من الانجيل  لا نعرف مصدره  اريد ادلة فلسفية  من هو اليسوع  هل هو موجود


----------



## عاشقة محمد (18 نوفمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااااااااي أختي* عاشقة محمد
> 
> 
> ...


 

***********************

أنت منزعج من كلمة ( شامبو وبلسم ) .. هذه كلمة صغيره إنزعجت منها ..

كيف تريدوونا لاننزعج من كلامكم القبيح الذي تكتبونه عنا ؟؟ وعن ديننا وإنتم تجهلوون

وبالنسبة لقولك ... تركت المشاركة .. كي تعرفي شخصيتك

هذا يدل على أن شخصيتي مرحة :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :yahoo: :yahoo: 


****************************
*أحتفظي برأيك لنفسك*
*وأرجو منكي الأسلوب الهادي غير المسئ "المشرف"*


----------



## Twin (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*حلين*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



fadi jolianos قال:


> يا ريمون دعك من الجانب الروحاني وقدم لي ادلة تستند الى العقل مش تقلي كلام من الانجيل لا نعرف مصدره اريد ادلة فلسفية من هو اليسوع هل هو موجود



*مادم أنت لاتعرف شيئاً من الأنجيل  *
*ولاتعرف مصدره*
*وتريد أدلة فلسفية*

*في حلين*
*الأول أخرج من منتدانا علشان دة منتدي مسيحي *
*والثاني روح أي منتدي فلسفي هتلقي رحتك*​*سلام*


----------



## Twin (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*مرحة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



عاشقة محمد قال:


> ***********************
> 
> أنت منزعج من كلمة ( شامبو وبلسم ) .. هذه كلمة صغيره إنزعجت منها ..
> 
> ...


 
*شكراً لأسلوبك الراقي*
*يا أيتها المرحة*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## fadi jolianos (18 نوفمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



     شكرا على كل شىء لكن انت ليش زعلت ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههه*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



fadi jolianos قال:


> شكرا على كل شىء لكن انت ليش زعلت ههههههههههههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مش زعلان*
*تحب أقولك نكتة*
*ههههههههههههههه*

*الرجاء هذا منتدي للأسئلة والأجوبة فقط*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## دانى (18 نوفمبر 2006)

على الرغم من التناقضات الكبيره بين اله المسلمين واله المسيحين ..
الا ان القران يقول" ان الهنا والهكم واحد " ... 

والمفاجاه الكبرى ان الاسلام يتفق تماما مع المسيحيه فى شئ واحد فقط .. 

ابن مريم سيجئ يوم القيامه حكما مقسطا ( الاسلام )

" إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ .. "


" ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏قتيبة بن سعيد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ليث ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن رمح ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏الليث ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن المسيب ‏ ‏أنه سمع ‏ ‏أبا هريرة ‏ ‏يقولا ‏ 
‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏والذي نفسي بيده ‏ ‏ليوشكن أن ينزل فيكم ‏ ‏ابن مريم ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏حكما ‏ ‏مقسطا ‏ ‏فيكسر الصليب ويقتل الخنزير ويضع ‏ ‏الجزية ‏ ‏ويفيض ‏ ‏المال حتى لا يقبله أحد ... ‏و حدثناه ‏ ‏عبد الأعلى بن حماد ‏ ‏وأبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ‏ ‏وزهير بن حرب ‏ ‏قالوا حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان بن عيينة ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و حدثنيه ‏ ‏حرملة بن يحيى ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏ابن وهب ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏ ‏يونس ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و حدثنا ‏ ‏حسن الحلواني ‏ ‏وعبد بن حميد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏يعقوب بن إبراهيم بن سعد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏صالح ‏ ‏كلهم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏بهذا الإسناد ‏ ‏وفي رواية ‏ ‏ابن عيينة ‏ ‏إماما ‏ ‏مقسطا ‏ ‏وحكما عدلا ‏ ‏وفي رواية ‏ ‏يونس ‏ ‏حكما عادلا ولم يذكر إماما ‏ ‏مقسطا ‏ ‏وفي حديث ‏ ‏صالح ‏ ‏حكما ‏ ‏مقسطا ‏ ‏كما قال ‏ ‏الليث ‏ ‏وفي حديثه من الزيادة وحتى تكون السجدة الواحدة خيرا من الدنيا وما فيها ‏ ‏ثم ‏ ‏يقولا ‏ ‏أبو هريرة ‏ ‏اقرءوا إن شئتم "

طبعا المسيحيون يؤمنون ان الله هو الديان العادل وهى التى تعنى حكما مقسطا عند الاخوه المسلمين ..

طبعا الحكم المقسط يعنى انه سيحكم بالعدل .. لذلك السيد المسيح هو الديان العادل ..

وهذا يعنى شيئا واحد هو .... ان السيد المسيح هو الله الكلمه الذى تجسد فى ملئ الزمان لهدف الخلاص وهو الذى سيدين المسكونه بالعدل فى القيامه العامه ..


----------



## fadi jolianos (18 نوفمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
***************
*أحتفظ بهذا السر "المشرف"*


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*تابع................*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي obedience*


*أخي قد حذفت مشاركتك هذه لأنها نسخ ولصق*
*ولكني أردت أن أوجه نظرك لبعض الأمور *
*تابع................*​


obedience قال:


> ينهى تعالى أهل الكتاب عن الغلو والإطراء وهذا كثير في النصارى فإنهم تجاوزوا الحد في عيسى حتى رفعوه فوق المنزلة التي أعطاه الله إياها فنقلوه من حيز النبوة إلى أن اتخذوه إلها من دون الله يعبدونه كما يعبدونه .
> .


 
*أخي *
*بغض النظر عن ما قاله علمائكم* ​ 
*نحن نعلم من هو السيد المسيح له المجد ونعلم أنه هو الله **الواحد *
*خالق السموات والأرض*
*الذي به قد نلنا به الفداء *
*ونحن نتبعه لأنه هو الله وليس نبياً أو رسولاً*​ 
*وللأضافة نحن لم نلصق به الألوهية *
*أنما هو له المجد أثبتها لنا بذاتة *
*وسأورد لك ما قاله السيد المسيح عن نفسة*​ 


amirfikry قال:


> *من هو المسيح*
> *كثيرون يتهمونا*
> *بأننا ألصقنا علي السيد المسيح صفة الألوهية*
> *ويقولون هو لم يقل هذا*
> ...


 



obedience قال:


> بل قد غلوا في أتباعه وأشياعه ممن زعم أنه على دينه فادعوا فيهم العصمة واتبعوهم في كل ما قالوه سواء كان حقا أو باطلا أو ضلالا أو رشادا أو صحيحا أو كذبا ولهذا قال الله تعالى
> " اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أربابا من دون الله "
> .


 
*فين يا عم الحكاوي دية*
*هي أية *
*"حكاوي ال قهاوي"*
*أمتي جبنا أحنا راهب والا حبر *
*وأتخذناه رباً*​ 


obedience قال:


> والنصارى عليهم لعائن الله من جهلهم ليس لهم ضابط ولا لكفرهم حد بل أقوالهم وضلالهم منتشر فمنهم من يعتقده إلها ومنهم من يعتقده شريكا ومنهم من يعتقده ولدا وهم طوائف كثيرة لهم آراء مختلفة وأقوال غير مؤتلفة .
> .


 
*علينا لعائن الله*
*طب متقلهاش كدة تاني لأحس ربنا يزعل منك*
*الشتيمة حراااااااااااااااام*​ 


obedience قال:


> . ولقد ذكر بعض علمائهم المشاهير عندهم وهو سعيد بن بطريق بترك الإسكندرية في حدود سنة أربعمائة من الهجرة النبوية أنهم اجتمعوا المجمع الكبير الذي عقدوا فيه الأمانة الكبيرة التي لهم وإنما هي الخيانة الحقيرة الصغيرة وذلك في أيام قسطنطين باني المدينة المشهورة وأنهم اختلفوا عليه اختلافا لا ينضبط ولا ينحصر فكانوا أزيد من ألفين أسقفا فكانوا أحزابا كثيرة كل خمسين منهم على مقالة وعشرون على مقالة ومائة على مقالة وسبعون على مقالة وأزيد من ذلك وأنقص . فلما رأى منهم عصابة قد زادوا على الثلثمائة بثمانية عشر نفرا وقد توافقوا على مقالة فأخذها الملك ونصرها وأيدها وكان فيلسوفا داهية ومحق ما عداها من الأقوال وانتظم دست أولئك الثلثمائة والثمانية عشر .


 
*أية دة يا ناس *
*مدرس تاريخ وكمان حساب*​ 
*ممكن كام سؤال كدة *​*مين حضرتك الأستاذ*​


obedience قال:


> سعيد بن بطريق بترك الإسكندرية في حدود سنة أربعمائة من الهجرة النبوية
> .


 
*عرستي*
*مين دة يا حبيبي والاهو نقل وبس*
*مين البطريرك دة "شفت بتتكتب أزاي" *
*أنا أول مرة أسمع عنه*
*ومعلش أحسبلي كمان *
*يعني ال أربعمائة هجرية تجيب كام ميلادية*​ 
*علي فكرة *


obedience قال:


> أيام قسطنطين باني المدينة المشهورة
> .


 
*قسطنطين مين يا حبيبي *
*قسطنطين دة*
*كان عايش قبل ظهور الأسلام بـ 300 سنة*
*ركز شوية*​ 


obedience قال:


> أنهم اجتمعوا المجمع الكبير الذي عقدوا فيه الأمانة الكبيرة التي لهم وإنما هي *الخيانة الحقيرة الصغيرة* وذلك في أيام قسطنطين باني المدينة المشهورة وأنهم اختلفوا عليه اختلافا لا ينضبط ولا ينحصر فكانوا أزيد من ألفين أسقفا فكانوا أحزابا كثيرة كل خمسين منهم على مقالة وعشرون على مقالة ومائة على مقالة وسبعون على مقالة وأزيد من ذلك وأنقص . فلما رأى منهم عصابة قد زادوا على الثلثمائة بثمانية عشر نفرا وقد توافقوا على مقالة فأخذها الملك ونصرها وأيدها وكان فيلسوفا داهية ومحق ما عداها من الأقوال وانتظم دست أولئك الثلثمائة والثمانية عشر
> .


 
*المجمع الكبير !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:smil13: :smil13: :smil13:​ 


obedience قال:


> فكانوا أزيد من ألفين أسقفا فكانوا أحزابا كثيرة كل خمسين منهم على مقالة وعشرون على مقالة ومائة على مقالة وسبعون على مقالة وأزيد من ذلك وأنقص . فلما رأى منهم *عصابة* قد زادوا على الثلثمائة بثمانية عشر نفرا
> .


 
*معلش عدهملي *
*هما كام واحد في العصابة دية*​ 


obedience قال:


> الخيانة الحقيرة الصغيرة
> .





obedience قال:


> فلما رأى منهم *عصابة* قد زادوا على الثلثمائة بثمانية عشر نفرا
> .


 
*شتيمة تاني*
*ال بيشتم بيروح النار*
*وقد أعذر من أنظر*
:banned: :banned: :banned:​ 
*عامة كفاية كدة أنا تعبت*​ 
*أصل كدة حرااااااااااااااااااام *
*نسخ ولصق *
*نسخ ولصق*
*نسخ ولصق*
*طيب أبقو أقروهم الأول *​ 

*سلام*


----------



## طبيبة مسلمة (26 نوفمبر 2006)

"""معلش ماعرفتش اقتبس النص ماليش فى المنتديات اوى فنسختها معلش""""                                (((اما من جهة القرآن فالقرآن يعترف ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد

سورة النساء - سورة 4 - آية 171:
إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ 

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/Di...a=4& nAya=171

هل كلمة الله منفصلة عن الله ؟

الاجابة : لا طبعا لانه لو كانت كلمة الله منفصلة عن الله لكان الله بعد ولادة السيد المسيح بدون كلمة فهو اعطاها للمسيح حسب الآية

الصحيح ان كلمة الله غير منفصلة عن الله وهذا هو الحق ومن هنا نفهم ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد.


سؤالي اذا كان المسيح مخلوق كسائر البشر اذا روح الله خلقت عند مولد المسيح
فنفهم من هنا ان الله قبل ولادة السيد المسيح كان بلا روح اذا فكيف خلق العالم ؟)))

أولا ""كلمة الله فى النص المقصود بها أمر الله فالله قادر على كل شىء ولااظن انه لله جل وعلا "كلمة واحدة" اذا القاها فلقد نفدت كلماته "" اذن كلمة الله منفصلة عن ذات الله """ده الانسان الغلبان الضععيف عنده بدل الكلمة الف


ثانيا::الاية بتقول """"روح منه""" ماقالش روح الله     "" اذن هو نفخ من روح الله تماما كخلق سيدنا ادم  """فاذا سويته ونفخت فيه من روحى فقعوا له ساجدين"""" اذن فمثل عيسى كمثل ادم نفخ من روح الله ايضا ........   وليس هو ذات روح الله  اذن هو خلق من خلق الله 

ارجو ان يكون الكلام واضح


----------



## Twin (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*الله الظاهر في الجسد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي طبيبة مسلمة*



			
				طبيبة مسلمة;131865 قال:
			
		

> سؤالي اذا كان المسيح مخلوق كسائر البشر اذا روح الله خلقت عند مولد المسيح
> فنفهم من هنا ان الله قبل ولادة السيد المسيح كان بلا روح اذا فكيف خلق العالم ؟)))


 
*بتفسري أيه*
*مين ال قلك أننا بنقول علي السيد المسيح له المجد*
*روح الله *
*سعادتكم ال قلته كدة مش أحنا*
*نحن بنقول *
*هو الله الظاهر في الجسد*​ 


			
				طبيبة مسلمة;131865 قال:
			
		

> أولا ""كلمة الله فى النص المقصود بها أمر الله فالله قادر على كل شىء ولااظن انه لله جل وعلا "كلمة واحدة" اذا القاها فلقد نفدت كلماته "" اذن كلمة الله منفصلة عن ذات الله """ده الانسان الغلبان الضععيف عنده بدل الكلمة الف


 
*طبيبة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 
*يعني لما سعدتك تقري كتاب مثلاً*
*والكتاب دة طبعاً طبي علشان مهنة سعدتك*
*والكتاب دة كان بيتكلم عن أختراع جهاز جديد عن تحديد نوع أي مرض موجود بداخل الجسم بأخذ عينة دم فقط*​ 
*هل فكرة الأختراع دية ال مكتوبة في الكتاب هي مبقتش موجودة في عقل مخترعها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ولو الكتاب دة مؤلفه أجنبي طبعاً مش عربي*
*والكتاب ترجم هتبقي فكرة الكتاب بقت عربي بس وضاعت في الباقي*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 


			
				طبيبة مسلمة;131865 قال:
			
		

> ثانيا::الاية بتقول """"روح منه""" ماقالش روح الله "" اذن هو نفخ من روح الله تماما كخلق سيدنا ادم """فاذا سويته ونفخت فيه من روحى فقعوا له ساجدين"""" اذن فمثل عيسى كمثل ادم نفخ من روح الله ايضا ........ وليس هو ذات روح الله اذن هو خلق من خلق الله
> 
> ارجو ان يكون الكلام واضح


 
*برافووووووووووووو *
*الكلام واضح سعدتك*
*بس في نقطة*​ 
*أدم دة مخلوق والسيد المسيح له المجد مولود وغير مخلوق *
*"الله الظاهر في الجسد"*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## obedience (27 نوفمبر 2006)

و أنا أؤيد رأي الأخت الطبيبة المسلمة:



> أولا ""كلمة الله فى النص المقصود بها أمر الله فالله قادر على كل شىء ولااظن انه لله جل وعلا "كلمة واحدة" اذا القاها فلقد نفدت كلماته "" اذن كلمة الله منفصلة عن ذات الله """ده الانسان الغلبان الضععيف عنده بدل الكلمة الف



و هذه الأية تؤكد المعنى الذي أوردته الأخـت:

قال تعالى ( *ولو أنما في الأرض من شجرة أقلام والبحر يمده من بعده سبعة أبحر ما نفدت كلمات الله إن الله عزيز حكيم *) سورة لقمان 27.  

و المعنى لو أن شجر الأرض كلها بريت أقلاماً و البحر مداداً (حبرا)، فكتب بتلك الأقلام منه  ما نفدت كلمات الله  ولو مدة سبعة أبحر.  و كلمات الله مقصود بها أيضا حكمته وخلقه وعلمه (سبحانه و تعالى).


----------



## obedience (27 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ أمير:



> برافووووووووووووو
> الكلام واضح سعدتك
> بس في نقطة
> 
> أدم دة مخلوق والسيد المسيح له المجد مولود وغير مخلوق "الله الظاهر في الجسد"



المولود أيضا مخلوق و إلا فكيف كان المولد قبل أن يولد؟  كان جنين. فكيف تكون الجنين؟  الإجابة أن الجنين قد خلق خلقا معجزا.  قال الله كن فكان. فكهذا *أمر (كلمة) الل*ه.


----------



## ashrafo (27 نوفمبر 2006)

و من هو  الكابتن ماجد ؟


----------



## whocares (27 نوفمبر 2006)

obedience قال:


> الأخ أمير:
> 
> 
> 
> المولود أيضا مخلوق و إلا فكيف كان المولد قبل أن يولد؟  كان جنين. فكيف تكون الجنين؟  الإجابة أن الجنين قد خلق خلقا معجزا.  قال الله كن فكان. فكهذا *أمر (كلمة) الل*ه.



إذا سمح لي الأخ أمير بالإجابة ...


الجنين لا يُخلق خلقا معجزيا إلا إذا تمعنا في كيفية بدء و تطور الجنين فالجنين يُخلق من تخصيب بويضة بحيوان منوي و ليس "كن فيكون". كن فيكون كانت في البدء مع آدم و قد خُلق، حتما، مع حواء لأنهما بداية الخليقة البشرية. و أما حبل مريم العذراء فكان 100% عذراويا أي أنه كان بإمكانها الإنجاب و لكنها كانت مقر تطور الجنين الذي لم يتولد من مني أب بشري بل كان روح الله المقدس هو الذي يستقر في الجنين يسوع المسيح الذي قال عنه الملاك جبرائيل " 35 الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ، وَقُدْرَةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ. لِذلِكَ أَيْضاً فَالْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ. " (لوقا 1). لم يكن آدم مدعوا بابن الله لأنه كان فقط مصنوعا على صورة الله، فالتشبيه بين آدم المخلوق من التراب و تجسد روح الله الأزلي في وقت و مكان أرضي (و هذا لن يقلل من كلية حضوره) لأمـر غير صحيح و غير دقيق.


----------



## obedience (27 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ هوكير:

*هل تعتقد أن الذي خلق بدون  أب و لا أم( أدم ) وخلق بدون أم( حواء )
غير قادر أن يخلق بدون أب؟*


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*مين ال قال كدة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااااي obedience*



obedience قال:


> *هل تعتقد أن الذي خلق بدون أب و لا أم( أدم ) وخلق بدون أم( حواء )*
> *غير قادر أن يخلق بدون أب؟*


 
*الله قادر علي كل شئ*

*بس مين ال قال لحضرتك أن السيد المسيح *
*مخلووووووووووووووووووووق*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## obedience (28 نوفمبر 2006)

* إذن إن كان السيد المسبح مولود غير مخلوق يخرخ من فرج أمه فبمذا تصفه؟*


----------



## Twin (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*مولووووود وغير مخلوووووووووووووق*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااااي obedience*



obedience قال:


> * إذن إن كان السيد المسبح مولود غير مخلوق يخرخ من فرج أمه فبمذا تصفه؟*


 
*هيبقي أيه *
*مولوووووووووووووووووووووووووود *
*وغير *
*مخلووووووووووووووووووووووووق *​ 
*سلام*


----------



## SH@ZLY (29 نوفمبر 2006)

انا مش عارف ازاي بتستشهدوا بآية من كتاب انتوا مش معترفين به 

والكتاب ده للآسف بيقول عليكوا كفره .... والآيه اللي بتستشهد بيها بتثبت الكلام ده

ياريت الكلام يبقى بالعقل والمنطق .... اخر استنتاج وصلناله ... ان الله مولود وليس مخلوق 

طيب ايه الفرق بين الناس عامة وبين المسيح .... الست انت مولود ؟؟...ياريت منرجعشي تاني لنقطة الصفر ... ونقول ولد من غير اب


----------



## طبيبة مسلمة (29 نوفمبر 2006)

يا سلااااااااااااااااااااام؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ربنا مولود ياااااه   طب ولما كان رضيع ونونو كان برضة ربنا؟؟ يعنى كان فاهم وواعى باللى حواليه ومش محتاج لرعاية امه ؟؟ وبعدين طفل وبعدين مراهق كان ربنا طول الفترة دى؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2006)

طبيبة مسلمة قال:


> يا سلااااااااااااااااااااام؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ربنا مولود ياااااه طب ولما كان رضيع ونونو كان برضة ربنا؟؟ يعنى كان فاهم وواعى باللى حواليه ومش محتاج لرعاية امه ؟؟ وبعدين طفل وبعدين مراهق كان ربنا طول الفترة دى؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

اقتبسيلي مشاركة وحدة من الموضوع اننا بنقول ان ربنا اتولد و لا ربنا نونو؟

يعني كيف يحق لك الكذب و نسب فكر من نبع خيالك الواسع لعقيدتنا؟

نحن لا نؤمن بأن الله ولد او انه مر بمراحل الطفولة و النمو

نحن نؤمن ان الله ظهر في جسد عادي خالي من الخطيئة و هذا لم يؤثر على الله و طبيعته اللاهوتية فالله ظهر لموسى على شكل عليقة و على شكل نار و اخره من طرق اعلانات الله لذاته

سلام و نعمة


----------



## طبيبة مسلمة (29 نوفمبر 2006)

يعنى المسيح اصلا ماكانش ربنا انما كان بشر قبل كده بدون خطيئة وبعدين الرب اتجسد فيه تمام؟؟؟؟  صح كده ولا غلطانة ؟؟؟ عشان بس نكمل......


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2006)

طبيبة مسلمة قال:


> يعنى المسيح اصلا ماكانش ربنا انما كان بشر قبل كده بدون خطيئة وبعدين الرب اتجسد فيه تمام؟؟؟؟ صح كده ولا غلطانة ؟؟؟ عشان بس نكمل......


 
جسد السيد المسيح ولد بالروح القدس, فالمسيح ليه طبعتين الطبيعة الناسوتية الي هي طبيعة الجسد و الله تجسد في الجسد هذا بطبيعته اللاهوتية الي هي طبيعة المسيح الثانية

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الكاسر (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اننى أتعجب منكم حينما تقولون أن القرآن ليس من عند الله وتستشهدون به 

الا يدعوا هذا للسخريه أيعجز الكتاب المقدس أن يثبت من هو المسيح لتستشهدون بالقرآن 

أثبتوا من هو يسوع من كتابكم وليس من القرآن 

قال الأستاذ amirfikry فى أحد ردوده 




			اوالكتاب المقدس يعلمنا أن السجود لله وحده
للرب إلهك تسجد وأياه وحده تعبد
ومع ذلك قبل السيد المسيح السجود له
من الأبرص "مت2:8" قد جاء وسجد له
ومن المولود أعمي "يو37:9" أومن ياسيد وسجد له
ومن التلاميذ "مت33:14" وسجدوا له قائلين بالحقيقة أنت أبن الله
ومن الرسول توما "يو 28:27" ربي وإلهي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انت تقول أن الكتاب المقدس يعلمكم أن السجود لله وحده وأنا اقول لك أنك لم تقراء الكتاب المقدس جيدا 

تعلم ما سأقوله لك

سفر التكوين الأصحاح 42 العدد 6

 6 وَكَانَ يُوسُفُ هُوَ الْمُسَلَّطَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَهُوَ الْبَائِعَ لِكُلِّ شَعْبِ الأَرْضِ. فَأَتَى إِخْوَةُ يُوسُفَ وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ بِوُجُوهِهِمْ إِلَى الأَرْضِ


التكوين الأصحاح 43 العدد 26 

26 فَلَمَّا جَاءَ يُوسُفُ إِلَى الْبَيْتِ أَحْضَرُوا إِلَيْهِ الْهَدِيَّةَ الَّتِي فِي أَيَادِيهِمْ إِلَى الْبَيْتِ، وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ إِلَى الأَرْضِ

التكوين الأصحاح 43 العدد 27 

27 فَسَأَلَ عَنْ سَلاَمَتِهِمْ، وَقَالَ: «أَسَالِمٌ أَبُوكُمُ الشَّيْخُ الَّذِي قُلْتُمْ عَنْهُ؟ أَحَيٌّ هُوَ بَعْدُ؟» 28 فَقَالُوا: «عَبْدُكَ أَبُونَا سَالِمٌ. هُوَ حَيٌّ بَعْدُ». وَخَرُّوا وَسَجَدُوا

صموئيل الأول الأصحاح 24 العدد 8

 8 ثُمَّ قَامَ دَاوُدُ بَعْدَ ذلِكَ وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْكَهْفِ وَنَادَى وَرَاءَ شَاوُلَ قَائِلاً: «يَا سَيِّدِي الْمَلِكُ». وَلَمَّا الْتَفَتَ شَاوُلُ إِلَى وَرَائِهِ، خَرَّ دَاوُدُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ إِلَى الأَرْضِ وَسَجَدَ 9 وَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِشَاوُلَ: «لِمَاذَا تَسْمَعُ كَلاَمَ النَّاسِ الْقَائِلِينَ: هُوَذَا دَاوُدُ يَطْلُبُ أَذِيَّتَكَ؟ 

صموئيل الأول الأصحاح 25 العدد 23

 23 وَلَمَّا رَأَتْ أَبِيجَايِلُ دَاوُدَ أَسْرَعَتْ وَنَزَلَتْ عَنِ الْحِمَارِ، وَسَقَطَتْ أَمَامَ دَاوُدَ عَلَى وَجْهِهَا وَسَجَدَتْ إِلَى الأَرْضِ، 

هل تريد نصوص اخرى للسجود أذا أردت أخبرنى 

وللعلم ليس المسيح وحده أبن الله ولو تريد النصوص اخبرنى أيضا وليس وحده من أحيا الموتى وليس وحده من صعد للسماء 

اسمع ماذا يقول المسيح عن نفسه 

مرقص الأصحاح 13 العدد 32 

32 «وَأَمَّا ذلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ، وَلاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَلاَ الابْنُ، إِلاَّ الآبُ

الأبن لا يعلم بالساعه فكيف يكون هو الله وهو لا يعلم بالغيب ولا يعلم بالساعه 

مرقص 14 العدد 35 

35 ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ قَلِيلاً وَخَرَّ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي لِكَيْ تَعْبُرَ عَنْهُ السَّاعَةُ إِنْ أَمْكَنَ. 36 وَقَالَ:«يَا أَبَا الآبُ، كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ لَكَ، فَأَجِزْ عَنِّي هذِهِ الْكَأْسَ. وَلكِنْ لِيَكُنْ لاَ مَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا، بَلْ مَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ».

المسيح يصلى ويخر على وجهة لكى تعبر عنه تلك الساعه تنتفى أرادة اليسوع أمام ارادة الله 

مرقص 15 العدد 34 

 34 وَفِي السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ صَرَخَ يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلاً:«إِلُوِي، إِلُوِي، لِمَا شَبَقْتَنِي؟» اَلَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: إِلهِي، إِلهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟ 

من هو اله يسوع ولماذا يصرخ ستقولون الجسد وكيف ينادى الجسد الاهوت وهو متحد به اليس الاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت أم ماذا 

متى 10 العدد 40 

 مَنْ يَقْبَلُكُمْ يَقْبَلُنِي، وَمَنْ يَقْبَلُني يَقْبَلُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي

الراسل غير المرسل بالطبع 

يوحنا 5 العدد 30 

30 أَنَا لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِي شَيْئًا. كَمَا أَسْمَعُ أَدِينُ، وَدَيْنُونَتِي عَادِلَةٌ، لأَنِّي لاَ أَطْلُبُ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.

يسوع بلا مشيئه بل هى مشيئه الأب وحده الذى أرسله مثله مثل موسى 

متى 19 العدد 17 

 فَقَالَ لَهُ:«لِمَاذَا تَدْعُوني صَالِحًا؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحًا إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ. وَلكِنْ إِنْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَدْخُلَ الْحَيَاةَ فَاحْفَظِ الْوَصَايَا

يسوع ينفى عن نفسه الصلاح ولم يقول له اعبدنى 

مرقص 3 العدد 35 

 35 لأَنَّ مَنْ يَصْنَعُ مَشِيئَةَ اللهِ هُوَ أَخِي وَأُخْتِي وَأُمِّي».

لماذا لم يقول عبدى لو كان هو الله 

يكفيكم ذلك ولو أردتم المزيد أخبرونى *


----------



## SH@ZLY (29 نوفمبر 2006)

> *اقتبسيلي مشاركة وحدة من الموضوع اننا بنقول ان ربنا اتولد و لا ربنا نونو؟*



انا اقتبسلك يا جميل 




amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل
> هااااااااي obedience*
> 
> 
> ...





بس اوعى تقولي ده مش كلامك .... لأنكم المفروض هنا كلكم واحد والاستاذ اللي اتكلم ده مشرف يعني مش عضو عادي 


ياريت تركز بقى مع الأخ كاااسر وترد على كلامه .... لأنه اعلم منك بكتابك


----------



## Twin (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*حظر فظر أنا قلتها علي مين*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي **SH@ZLY*



SH@ZLY قال:


> بس اوعى تقولي ده مش كلامك .... لأنكم المفروض هنا كلكم واحد والاستاذ اللي اتكلم ده مشرف يعني مش عضو عادي


 
*شكراً أخي علي الأضافة الجميلة وبرافو أقتباس رائع*
*بس ياريت تركز أنت شوية *
*أنا قلت مولوووووووووووود غير مخلوووووووووووق*
*بس رد علي *
*أنا قلتها علي مين أقصد بيها مين*
*يا "باشا"*​ 



SH@ZLY قال:


> ياريت تركز بقى مع الأخ كاااسر وترد على كلامه


 
*وأنا كمان هحاول أركز ما أحنا هنا كلنا واحد*​ 
*بس بشرط*
*مادم عجبك كلام الأخ كااااااااااسر *
*قله "والكلام موجة ليك طبعاً"*
*لما نرد وأحنا هنرد وهنشرح شبهة شبهة *
*أصل أحنا مش بننسخ ونلصق*
*أوعوا تمشوا أوعوا *
*هنكمل مع بعض*​ 


SH@ZLY قال:


> لأنه اعلم منك بكتابك


*مين أعلم مني بكتابي*
*دة ولا أنت و100 زيك وزيه*
*هيعرفوا كتابي أكتر مني*

*دة يا بابا نسخ ولصق*
*هو أنتوا ممكن تفكروا وتجمعوا كل دة *
*بعقليتكم المعهودة*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## الكاسر (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

لا نمشى فوجودنا معكم للتحاور امر ممتع 

وأعتقد أنك لا تعرف من أنا فلا يحق لك أن تقول إى شىء عنى حتى ترى أنه ليس كما تدعى 

قص ولصق كما تقول بل هو علم ودراسه ومن السهل نثبت ذلك بالترجمات المختلفه 

والتحاور فى شتى المواضيع من كتابك فنرى من هو أعلم من الأخر 

الحوار هو من يحدد فلا تقول قص ولصق 

هيا رد على النصوص الوارده لك فى ذلك الشأن وهات ما لديك لأرد لك عليه بعلم وليس بالنسخ 

وأن كنت تستطيع القبول فى مناظره على البالتوك فى غرفتنا وهى غرفة الشيخ وسام عبدالله 

فحدد موعد للمناظره واختار الموضوع الذى تريده ولكى لا تقول اننا نحضر لموضوع المناظره احتفظ به لحين الموعد الذى تحدده واعلنه أما الغرفه فى حينها ونحن بعون الله نتحدث معك فيما تختاره من كتابك 

هذا لقولك قص ولصق والبينه على من أدعى *


----------



## SH@ZLY (29 نوفمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااااااي **SH@ZLY*
> 
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههه

يا جميل احنا بنتكلم على واحد بس في المناقشة دي وهو يسوع 

ياريت تقولي انت كان قصدك مين ..... يمكن كان قصدك عليا انا ؟؟؟؟

المهم الأخ كاااسر مش بيعمل كوبي وبيست .... وهيرد عليك في اي كلام انت هتقوله 

بس غريبة انك رديت على كلامي .... ومرتدشي على اسئلته ...؟؟؟

ننتظر ردك ورد الأخرين .... ولي طلب صغير ... ياريت منتوقفشي وتتحذف عضويتنا بدون سبب واضح

وياريت كمان يكون الرد يكون في الموضوع دون الخروج لمواضيع جانبية ....ومتخفشي احنا مش بنهرب 
احنا معاكم على طول ان شاء الله ... وبلاش كل لما تردوا على مشاركة تبعتولي ايميل .. انا كده كده هدخل 

وشكرا ً *


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد
و نرد على الفتاتات:




الكاسر قال:


> *انت تقول أن الكتاب المقدس يعلمكم أن السجود لله وحده وأنا اقول لك أنك لم تقراء الكتاب المقدس جيدا *
> 
> *تعلم ما سأقوله لك*
> 
> ...





ها هو مسلم جديد يثبت لنا من جديد عدم فهمه لما ينسخ و يلصق
النصوص المذكورة اعلاه و لا واحد منها فيه امر للسجود
فالناس الي سجدوا ليوسف او السقوط امام داود هي افعال اناس لم يأمر بها الكتاب المقدس
فأين في الكتاب المقدس امر كتابي بالسجود لغير الله؟

بل فاتك الكثير فعلا:

خروج 34 و العدد 14:
فانك لا تسجد لاله آخر لان الرب اسمه غيور .

ملوك الثاني 17 و العدد 35
وقطع الرب معهم عهدا وامرهم قائلا لا تتقوا آلهة اخرى ولا تسجدوا لها ولا تعبدوها ولا تذبحوا لها

وأيضا ما جاء في متى 4 و العدد 10
لانه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد .

هذه كلها اوامر الهية ان السجود مقدم من الله
اما النصوص الي نقلتها حضرتك فلا تحتوي اي امر الهي يعلمه الكتاب المقدس للسجود للبقية


*



هل تريد نصوص اخرى للسجود أذا أردت أخبرنى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
انا مستنيك فعلا و يا ريت تجيب نصوص فيها اوامر الهية و كتابية و تعليم الهي بالسجود لغير الله


*



اسمع ماذا يقول المسيح عن نفسه 

مرقص الأصحاح 13 العدد 32 

32 «وَأَمَّا ذلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ، وَلاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَلاَ الابْنُ، إِلاَّ الآبُ

الأبن لا يعلم بالساعه فكيف يكون هو الله وهو لا يعلم بالغيب ولا يعلم بالساعه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اتعودنا عليك يا مسلم (نسخ و لصق و عشر شبه دفع وحدة)

و لنرجع لتفاسير الاولين لنرى معنى النص الكريم:

هل يجهل السيد المسيح الساعة؟
أولاً: يقول القديس أمبروسيوس أن السيد المسيح هو الديان وهو الذي قدم علامات يوم مجيئه لذا فهو لا يجهل اليوم. هذا وإن كان يوم مجيئه هو "السبت" الحقيقي الذي فيه يستريح الله وقديسوه فكيف يجهل هذا اليوم وهو "رب السبت" (مت 12: 18)؟
ثانيًا: يرى القديس أغسطينوس أن السيد المسيح لا يجهل اليوم، إنما يعلن أنه لا يعرفه، إذ لا يعرفه معرفة من يبيح بالأمر. لعله يقصد بذلك ما يعلنه أحيانًا مدرس حين يُسأل عن أسئلة الامتحانات التي وضعها فيجيب أنه لا يعرف بمعنى عدم إمكانيته أن يُعلن ما قد وضعه، وأيضًا إن سُئل أب اعتراف عن اعترافات إنسان يحسب نفسه كمن لا يعرفها. يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [حقًا إن الآب لا يعرف شيئًا لا يعرفه الابن، لأن الابن هو معرفة الآب نفسه وحكمته، فهو ابنه وكلمته وحكمته. لكن ليس من صالحنا أن يخبرنا بما ليس في صالحنا أن نعرفه... إنه كمعلم يعلمنا بعض الأمور ويترك الأخرى لا يعرفنا بها. إنه يعرف أن يخبرنا بما هو لصالحنا ولا يخبرنا بالأمور التي تضرنا معرفتها.]
كما يقول: [قيل هذا بمعنى أن البشر لا يعرفونها بواسطة الابن، وليس أنه هو نفسه لا يعرفها، وذلك بنفس التعبير كالقول: "لأن الرب إلهكم يمتحنكم لكي يعلم" (تث 13: 3)، بمعنى أنه يجعلكم تعلمون. وكالقول: "قم يا رب" (مز 3: 7)، بمعنى "اجعلنا أن نقوم"، هكذا عندما يُقال أن الابن لا يعرف هذا اليوم فذلك ليس لأنه لا يعرفه وإنما لا يظهره لنا.]
بنفس الفكر يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [بقوله "ولا ملائكة" يسد شفاهم عن طلب معرفة ما لا تعرفه الملائكة، وبقوله "ولا الابن" يمنعهم ليس فقط من معرفته وإنما حتى عن السؤال عنه.]
هكذا أيضًا قال الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس: [لو فقال لهم أنني أعرف الساعة لكنني لا أعلنها لكم لأحزنهم إلى وقت ليس بقليل لكنه بحكمة منعهم من التساؤل في هذا الأمر.] وقال القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه: إن السيد المسيح فيه كنوز المعرفة، فقوله إنه لا يعرف الساعة إنما يعني إخفاءه كنوز الحكمة التي فيه.
ثالثًا: يرى القديس إيريناؤس أنه وإن كان السيد المسيح العارف بكل شيء لم يخجل من أن ينسب معرفة يوم الرب للآب وحده كمن لا يعرفه، أفلا يليق بنا بروح التواضع أن نقتدي به حين نُسأل في أمور فائقة مثل كيفية ولادة الابن من الآب أن نُعلن أنها فائقة للعقل لا نعرفها.​ 
* 

*



مرقص 14 العدد 35 

35 ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ قَلِيلاً وَخَرَّ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي لِكَيْ تَعْبُرَ عَنْهُ السَّاعَةُ إِنْ أَمْكَنَ. 36 وَقَالَ:«يَا أَبَا الآبُ، كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ لَكَ، فَأَجِزْ عَنِّي هذِهِ الْكَأْسَ. وَلكِنْ لِيَكُنْ لاَ مَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا، بَلْ مَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ».

المسيح يصلى ويخر على وجهة لكى تعبر عنه تلك الساعه تنتفى أرادة اليسوع أمام ارادة الله 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
كتب القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم مقالاً عن "إن أمكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكأس" سبق لي ترجمته ونشره، جاء فيه:
أولاً: لا يمكن القول بأن السيد المسيح كان يجهل إن كان ممكنًا أن تعبر عنه الكأس أم لا، بقوله "إن أمكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكأس". [المعرفة الخاصة بآلامه ليست أعظم من المعرفة الخاصة بجوهر طبيعته، الأمر الذي هو وحده يعرفه تمام المعرفة وبدقة، إذ يقول "كما أن الآب يعرفني وأنا أعرف الآب" (يو 10: 15). ولماذا أتكلم عن ابن الله الوحيد، فإنه حتى الأنبياء يبدو أنهم لم يجهلوا هذه الحقيقة (أي آلام المسيح وصلبه) بل عرفوها بوضوح، وقد سبق أن أعلنوا عنها قبلاً مؤكدين حدوثها تأكيدًا قاطعًا.]​ثانيًا: ​لا يمكن فهم هذا القول: "إن أمكن أن تعبر عني هذه الكأس" بمعنى الرغبة في الهروب من الصليب. [لقد دعا (بطرس) ذاك الذي وُهب إعلانًا من الآب وقد طوّبه ووهبه مفاتيح ملكوت السماوات، دعاه "شيطانًا"، ودعاه "معثرة"، واتهمه أنه لا يهتم بما لله... هذا كله لأنه قال له: "حاشاك يا رب لا يكون هذا لك" أي لا يكون لك أن تصلب. فكيف إذن لا يرغب في الصليب، هذا الذي وبخ التلميذ وصبّ عليه هذا القدح إذ دعاه شيطانًا بعدما كان قد مدحه، وذلك لأنه طلب منه أن يتجنب الصليب؟ كيف لا يرغب في الصليب ذاك الذي رسم صورة للراعي الصالح معلنًا إياها كبرهان خاص بصلاحه، وهي بذله لنفسه من أجل خرافه، إذ يقول "أنا هو الراعي الصالح والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف" (يو 10: 11)... انظر كيف يُعجب منه بسبب إعلانه هذا "أنه يبذل نفسه"، قائلاً: "الذي كان في صورة الله لم يُحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله، لكنه أخلى نفسه، آخذًا صورة عبد، صائرًا في شبه الناس، فإذ وُجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه، وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب" (في 2: 6-8)؟ وقد تكلم عن نفسه مرة أخرى فقال... "لهذا يحبني الآب لأني أضع نفسي لآخذها أيضًا" (يو 10: 17)... وكيف يقول الرسول بولس مرة أخرى: "واسلكوا في المحبة كما أحبنا المسيح أيضًا، وأسلم نفسه لأجلنا" (أف 5: 2)؟. وعندما اقترب السيد المسيح من الصلب قال بنفسه: "أيها الآب قد أتت الساعة، مجد ابنك" (يو 17: 10). لقد تكلم هنا عن الصليب كمجد، فكيف يستعفي عنه، وها هو يستعجله؟] 
ثالثًا: أن هذه العبارة قد سجلها لنا الإنجيلي لتأكيد تجسده ودخوله فعلاً تحت الآلام. [لهذا السبب أيضًا كانت قطرات العرق تتدفق منه، وظهر ملاك ليقويه، وكان يسوع حزينًا ومغتمًا، إذ قبل أن ينطق بتلك الكلمات (ليس كما أريد أنا، بل كما تريد أنت) قال: "نفسي حزينة جدًا حتى الموت". فإنه بعد هذا كله قام الشيطان بتكلم على فم كل من مرقيون الذي من بنطس وفالنتينوس وماني الذي من فارس وهراطقة كثيرين، محاولين إنكار تعاليم التجسد، ناطقين بكلمات شيطانية، مدعين انه لم يأخذ جسدًا حقيقيًا، ولا التحف به إنما كان له جسد خيالي وهمي... لقد أعلن المشاعر البشرية الحقيقية بوضوح، تأكيدًا لحقيقة تجسده وتأنسه.]
رابعًا: بجانب تأكيده للتجسد قدم لنا نفسه مثالاً عمليًا بهذا التصرف الحكيم. [هناك اعتبار آخر لا يقل عنه أهمية... وهو أن السيد المسيح جاء على الأرض، راغبًا في تعليم البشرية الفضائل، لا بالكلام فقط وإنما بالأعمال أيضًا. وهذه هي أفضل وسيلة للتدريس... إنه يقول: "من عمل وعلّم فهذا يُدعى عظيمًا في ملكوت السموات" (مت 5: 19)... لقد أوصى (تلاميذه) أن يصلوا: "لا تدخلنا في تجربة"، معلمًا إياهم هذه الوصية عينها بوضعها في صورة عملية، قائلاً: "يا أبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكأس". هكذا يعلم كل القديسين ألا يثبتوا بأنفسهم في المخاطر، غير ملقين أنفسهم بأنفسهم فيها... فماذا؟ حتى يعلمنا تواضع الفكر، وينزع عنا حب المجد الباطل... صلى كمن يعلم الصلاة، ولكي نطلب ألا ندخل في تجربة" ولكن إن لم يسمح الله بهذا، نطلب منه أن يصنع ما يحسن في عينيه، لذلك قال: "ولكن ليس كما أنا أريد بل كما تريد أنت"، ليس لأن إرادة الابن غير إرادة الآب، إنما لكي يعلم البشر أن يقمعوا إرادتهم في إرادة الله ولو كانوا في ضيق أو اضطراب، حتى وإن أحدق بهم الخطر، ولو لم يكونوا راغبين في الانتقال من الحياة الحاضرة.]
يحدثنا القديس أمبروسيوس عن سرّ حزن السيد المسيح القائل: "نفسي حزينة جدًا حتى الموت" [34] هكذا: [إني أعجب هنا بحنان الرب وعظمته، فلو لم تكن له مشاعري لنقصت إحساناته... سمح أن يتعب لضعفاتي! حمل حزني ليهبني سعادته! نزل حتى ألم الموت، ثم بدأ يرجعنا للحياة ثانية، وتألم لينتصر على الحزن. قيل عنه أنه رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن (إش 53: 3). لقد أراد أن يعلمنا، فقد سبق فعلمنا يوسف ألا نخاف السجن، وفي المسيح نتعلم كيف نغلب الموت... إنك تتألم يا رب لا بسبب جراحاتك، لا بسبب قوتك بل بسبب ضعفاتنا (إش 53: 4). نراك فريسة للألم، لكنك تتألم لأجلي، صرت ضعيفًا من أجل خطايانا (إش 53: 5). هذا الضعف ليس من طبعك لكنك أخذته لأجلي... ربما أيضًا حزن، لأنه منذ سقوط آدم كان خلاصنا الوحيد للخروج من هذا العالم هو بالضرورة "الموت"، ولما كان الله لم يخلق الموت ولا يشاء موت الخاطي مثلما يرجع وتحيا نفسه، يعز عليه أن يحتمل ما لم يخلقه.]
يكمل القديس أمبروسيوس تعليقه على حزن السيد المسيح مؤكدًا لن يدخل إلى لاهوته بل إلى النفس البشرية بكونه ابن الله المتأنس له نفس بشرية تشاركنا مشاعرنا. [في موضع آخر يقول: "الآن نفسي قد اضطربت". إنه اضطراب النفس البشرية لأن اللاهوت غير قابل للألم... فالرب ليس حزينًا (باللاهوت) لكن نفسه حزينة. الحكمة ذاته ليس حزينًا (حسب اللاهوت) ولا الطبيعة الإلهية بل النفس. كان حزينًا لا بسبب الألم إنما بسبب تبديدنا، لذا قال: "اضْرِب الراعي فتتبدد خراف الرعية" (مت 26: 35)... كان أيضًا حزينًا من أجل مضطهديه، فقد كان عارفًا أنه يفدي بالآلام خطاياهم... وقد قال: "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم، لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" (لو 23: 34).]
يقدم لنا الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس تعليلاً لحزن السيد بقوله: [يفهم البعض ذلك كما لو كان قد قال: إنني حزين ليس لأني أموت، وإنما لأن اليهود الذين هم من وطني يصلبونني، فيحرمون من ملكوت الله.]​​يعلق أيضًا القديس أغسطينوس على حزن السيد المسيح بقوله: [ربما نطق السيد بهذه الكلمات لما تحويه من سرّ في داخلها، مظهرًا أنه قد وضع على عاتقه أن يتألم حسب جسده، أي حسب الكنيسة، التي صار لها رأس الزاوية والتي تأتي إليه بعض أعضائها من العبرانيين، والآخر من الأمم]، وقد دلل القديس على ذلك بحديثه مع الآب قائلاً "يا أبّا الآب" [36]، فإن كلمة أبا Abbaترمز لليهود في علاقتهم بالله، وكلمة "الآب" ترمز للأمم في علاقتهم أيضًا بالله، إذ هو أب لليهود كما للأمم.​* 
*



مرقص 15 العدد 34 

34 وَفِي السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ صَرَخَ يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلاً:«إِلُوِي، إِلُوِي، لِمَا شَبَقْتَنِي؟» اَلَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: إِلهِي، إِلهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟ 

من هو اله يسوع ولماذا يصرخ ستقولون الجسد وكيف ينادى الجسد الاهوت وهو متحد به اليس الاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت أم ماذا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

بحسب الجسد كان السيد المسيح قد أُنهمك تمامًا، ولم يكن ممكنًا في ذلك الوقت أن يصرخ هكذا، لكنه صرخ ليُعلن أنه ما يتم الآن بين أيديهم ليس عن ضعف، بل تحقيقًا لعمله الإلهي الذي سبق فأعلنه بأنبيائه.
جاءت الكلمات "إلهي، إلهي، لماذا تركتني؟" لا تحمل لهجة اليأس كما قد يظن البعض فإن الابن لن ينفصل قط عن الآب، إنما أراد أن يبرز بشاعة الخطية التي حملها على كتفيه نيابة عنا، فجعلته كمن يسقط تحت الغضب وهو الابن المحبوب لديه.
بهذه الصرخة أيضًا يذكرهم بالمزمور الثاني والعشرين بكونها افتتاحيته، وقد جاء المزمور يصف أحداث الصلب. إنه بهذه الصرخة يقدم انذرًا أخيرًا لليهود كي يعيدوا النظر فيما يفعلون قبيل تسليم روحه، لعلهم يدركوا أنه المسيا محقق النبوات فيرجعون.
أما ظنهم أنه يطلب إيليا، فقد ارتبط شخص إيليا النبي بالمسيح كسابق له يهيئ له الطريق، ولأن اليهود كانوا يرون في إيليا المعين في السماء يشفع في المتضايقين والمظلومين، فهو يطلب شفاعته!​* 
*



متى 10 العدد 40 

مَنْ يَقْبَلُكُمْ يَقْبَلُنِي، وَمَنْ يَقْبَلُني يَقْبَلُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي

الراسل غير المرسل بالطبع 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
الاب ارسل الابن و المسيح هو مرسل من عند الاب, في مسيحي ينكر هذا الشئ؟
و هل معنى ارسله لا يعني انه الابن؟
* 

*



يوحنا 5 العدد 30 

30 أَنَا لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِي شَيْئًا. كَمَا أَسْمَعُ أَدِينُ، وَدَيْنُونَتِي عَادِلَةٌ، لأَنِّي لاَ أَطْلُبُ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.

يسوع بلا مشيئه بل هى مشيئه الأب وحده الذى أرسله مثله مثل موسى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
بالرغم من اننا ردينا عشرات المرات لكن نرد مرة اخرى لنفضح جهل المحمدي:

المسيح بقوله هذا يعلن وحدانية مشيئة الاب و الابن, فالابن لا يعمل مشيئة تختلف عن مشيئة الاب لذلك يسمي ما يفعله بمشيئة الاب اصلا وهو يشير الى اننا لم نبصر عملا غريبا عمله بما لا يتناسب مع مشيئة الاب
و انا اتسأئل لماذا لم تقرأ العدد 18 من نفس الاصحاح؟
فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ.

وماذا عن العدد  19 الذي يعلن فيه ان كل ما يعمله الاب يعمله الابن:

 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهُمُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَقْدِرُ الاِبْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئاً إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ. لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ فَهَذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الاِبْنُ كَذَلِكَ.

مهما يعمل الاب يفعله الابن ايضا!

و ماذا عن عدد 21 من نفس الاصحاح؟
لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي كَذَلِكَ الاِبْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ.

ها هو الابن يحي من يشاء بحسب مشيئته هو
فمن يحي من يشاء غير الله؟

 
* 

*



متى 19 العدد 17 

فَقَالَ لَهُ:«لِمَاذَا تَدْعُوني صَالِحًا؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحًا إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ. وَلكِنْ إِنْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَدْخُلَ الْحَيَاةَ فَاحْفَظِ الْوَصَايَا

يسوع ينفى عن نفسه الصلاح ولم يقول له اعبدنى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
كذب و أفتراء
أين قال المسيح انه غير صالح؟ و أين رفض الصلاح في هذا النص؟

فالمسيح لم يقل "لا تدعوني صالحًا"، إنّما رفض أن يدعوه هكذا كمجرد لقب، ما لم يؤمن بحق أنه الصالح وحده. فقد اِعتاد اليهود على دعوة رجال الدين بألقابٍ لا تليق إلا بالله وحده، وقد أراد السيِّد تحذيرهم بطريقة غير مباشرة. وكأنه السيِّد يقول له: إن آمنت بي أنا الله فلتقبلني هكذا وإلا فلا. هذا وقد أكّد السيِّد نفسه أنه صالح، فيقول: "أنا هو الراعي الصالح" (يو 10: 11)، كما يقول: "من منكم يبكِّتني على خطيّة؟" (يو 8: 46)

كل هذا و اتدعي انك تعرف في المسيحية من استاي أمير؟ الي انا لا اساوي شعره من فهمه و اضهرت كذبك و جهالتك في الكتاب المقدس
فهل تعتقد انك تعرف اكثر من الاستاذ امير؟
راجع نفسك و بلاش نفخة كذابة


سلام و نعمة*


----------



## الكاسر (29 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

من عجب العجاب أنك تقول نسخ ولصق ولا أرى منك فى ردك بالكامل غير عدة اسطر تعد على أصبع اليد الواحده 

وباقى الحديث والرد على نصوصى منسوخه بالطبع ولاكن لا مانع من الحديث معك على قدر علمك 



> ها هو مسلم جديد يثبت لنا من جديد عدم فهمه لما ينسخ و يلصق
> النصوص المذكورة اعلاه و لا واحد منها فيه امر للسجود
> فالناس الي سجدوا ليوسف او السقوط امام داود هي افعال اناس لم يأمر بها الكتاب المقدس
> فأين في الكتاب المقدس امر كتابي بالسجود لغير الله؟
> ...



ولنرد عليك لنعلم من الذى ينسخ انا أم انت انت أستشهدت بنصوص التى نسختها لك وقلت السجود لله فقط وأستشهدت بنصوص سجد فيها بعض الناس ليسوع وأعتقد بعقلك ان السجود هذا دليل للألوهيه فأنزلت لك نصوص لسجود أشخاص اخرين لأنبياء لكى أدحض دليلك 

تقول فى ردك



> النصوص المذكورة اعلاه و لا واحد منها فيه امر للسجود
> فالناس الي سجدوا ليوسف او السقوط امام داود هي افعال اناس لم يأمر بها الكتاب المقدس
> فأين في الكتاب المقدس امر كتابي بالسجود لغير الله؟



هنا أقول لك من فمك أدينك هات لى نص واحد أمر فيه يسوع أحد أن يسجد له أو أمر الله فى الكتاب أن يسجد ليسوع لن تعثر عليه وأتحداكم جميعا 



> انا مستنيك فعلا و يا ريت تجيب نصوص فيها اوامر الهية و كتابية و تعليم الهي بالسجود لغير الله



وانا انتظرك لتأتى لى بنصوص أمر فيها بالسجود ليسوع 




> اتعودنا عليك يا مسلم (نسخ و لصق و عشر شبه دفع وحدة)
> 
> و لنرجع لتفاسير الاولين لنرى معنى النص الكريم:
> 
> ...




الأن هذا هو ردك المنسوخ دون فهم أو وعى دعنى أعطيك درس فى كتابك الذى تنسخ كلماته دون فهم 

أنظر قد ظللت لك كلمتك برب السبت متى الأصحاح 12 العدد 18 اقول لك صحح تلك المعلومه الخاطئه ايها المحترم فذلك العدد لا يحوى تلك الجمله بل هى فى العدد الثامن ودعنى انزله لك 

متى الأصحاح 12 العدد 7 : 8 

 7 فَلَوْ عَلِمْتُمْ مَا هُوَ: إِنِّي أُرِيدُ رَحْمَةً لاَ ذَبِيحَةً، لَمَا حَكَمْتُمْ عَلَى الأَبْرِيَاءِ! 8 فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».

هذا حسب ترجمه الفانديك ولاكن دعنا نرى بعض الترجمات الأخرى ماذا تقول فى ذلك النص 

متى الأصحاح 12 العدد 7 : 8 الترجمه العربيه المشتركه 

ولو فهمتم معنى هذه الآية: أريد رحمة لا ذبـيحة، لما حكمتم على من لا لوم عليه 8  فابن الإنسان هو سيد السبت 



متى الأصحاح 12 العدد 7 : 8 الترجمه الكاثوليكيه 

ولو فهمتم معنى هذه الآية: إنما أريد الرحمة لا الذبيحة، لما حكمتم على من لا ذنب عليهم 8 فابن الإنسان سيد السبت 

ولنرى ماذا تقول الترجمه الأنجليزيه فيه 

Mt 12 : 8 
For the Son of man is Lord even of the sabbath day.

بالنسبه للنص الذى هو فى متى الأصحاح 12 العدد 18 

 18 «هُوَذَا فَتَايَ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ، حَبِيبِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. أَضَعُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْبِرُ الأُمَمَ بِالْحَقِّ

هذا حسب الفانديك ولاكن ماذا عن الترجمات الأخرى انها مكتوبه عبدى 

ولنرى ذلك بالدليل 

متى الأصحاح 12 العدد 18 الترجمه الكاثوليكيه 

 هوذا عبدي الذي اخترته حبيبي الذي عنه رضيت. سأجعل روحي عليه فيبشر الأمم بالحق

ولنرى ماذا كتبت فى الأنجليزيه 

Mt 12 : 18 
Behold my servant, whom I have chosen; my beloved, in whom my soul is well pleased: I will put my spirit upon him, and he shall shew judgment to the

وانا اسالك هل كلمه servant معناها فتاى يا أستاذ 

حتى كلمه فتاى بمعنى عبد 

لوقا الأصحاح 1 العدد 57 
(( وامتلأ زكريا أبوه من الروح القدس ، وتنبأ قائلا: مبارك الرب إله إسرائيل لأنه افتقد وصنع فداء لشعبه ،وأقام لنا قرن خلاص في بيت داود فتاه. )) 

والدليل من كتبكم وكان يوزع فى معرض القاهره للكتاب وشرح كلمه وقدم لنا قرن خلاص اى قدم لنا خلاصا قويا فقد كان القرن رمز للقوة فى بيت داود فتاه والشرح بين قوسين اى عبده اى عبد كتاب شرح تعليم ومعجزات السيد المسيح من مولده الى صعوده صفحة 22 تحت عنوان النبى زكريا يسبح الله هل اجد لديك أعتراض فكيف يكون الله عبد نفسه انزلت نص يدينك يا محترم أحذر عندما تنزل النصوص فلا تنقل دون وعى 

وأدينك بكلمه اخرى تحسب عليك 



> هو "السبت" الحقيقي الذي فيه يستريح الله



وهل يتعب الله ليستريح يا أستاذى اعتقد أن التعب ليس من صفات الله تعالى فهو ليس بشر ليتعب أحذر من كلامه فأعلم أن ذلك القديس أتى بتلك الكلمه من التكوين الأصحاح 2 العدد 3
3 وَبَارَكَ اللهُ الْيَوْمَ السَّابعَ وَقَدَّسَهُ، لأَنَّهُ فِيهِ اسْتَرَاحَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ عَمَلِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ اللهُ خَالِقًا.

اليس كذلك أم اننى مخطىء أعلم أن صفات التعب والراحه ليست من صفات الله تعالى 




> قال الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس: [لو فقال لهم أنني أعرف الساعة لكنني لا أعلنها لكم لأحزنهم إلى وقت ليس بقليل لكنه بحكمة منعهم من التساؤل في هذا الأمر.] وقال القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه: إن السيد المسيح فيه كنوز المعرفة، فقوله إنه لا يعرف الساعة إنما يعني إخفاءه كنوز الحكمة التي فيه.
> ثالثًا: يرى القديس إيريناؤس أنه وإن كان السيد المسيح العارف بكل شيء لم يخجل من أن ينسب معرفة يوم الرب للآب وحده كمن لا يعرفه، أفلا يليق بنا بروح التواضع أن نقتدي به حين نُسأل في أمور فائقة مثل كيفية ولادة الابن من الآب أن نُعلن أنها فائقة للعقل لا نعرفها.



اعتقد أن كل ما ورد فلسفه بعيده عن النص تماما وتبرير غير مقنع لقول يسوع أنه يجهل الساعه ويعترف ان الأب فقط هو ما يعلمها وأعتقد أنه لا فرق بين الأقانيم لكى يعلن يسوع معرفه أقنوم الأب وعدم معرفه أقنوم الأبن ولم يذكر الروح القدس فى النص وهذا ما يدعوا للدهشه 





> كتب القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم مقالاً عن "إن أمكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكأس" سبق لي ترجمته ونشره، جاء فيه:
> أولاً: لا يمكن القول بأن السيد المسيح كان يجهل إن كان ممكنًا أن تعبر عنه الكأس أم لا، بقوله "إن أمكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكأس". [المعرفة الخاصة بآلامه ليست أعظم من المعرفة الخاصة بجوهر طبيعته، الأمر الذي هو وحده يعرفه تمام المعرفة وبدقة، إذ يقول "كما أن الآب يعرفني وأنا أعرف الآب" (يو 10: 15). ولماذا أتكلم عن ابن الله الوحيد، فإنه حتى الأنبياء يبدو أنهم لم يجهلوا هذه الحقيقة (أي آلام المسيح وصلبه) بل عرفوها بوضوح، وقد سبق أن أعلنوا عنها قبلاً مؤكدين حدوثها تأكيدًا قاطعًا.]
> ثانيًا:
> لا يمكن فهم هذا القول: "إن أمكن أن تعبر عني هذه الكأس" بمعنى الرغبة في الهروب من الصليب. [لقد دعا (بطرس) ذاك الذي وُهب إعلانًا من الآب وقد طوّبه ووهبه مفاتيح ملكوت السماوات، دعاه "شيطانًا"، ودعاه "معثرة"، واتهمه أنه لا يهتم بما لله... هذا كله لأنه قال له: "حاشاك يا رب لا يكون هذا لك" أي لا يكون لك أن تصلب. فكيف إذن لا يرغب في الصليب، هذا الذي وبخ التلميذ وصبّ عليه هذا القدح إذ دعاه شيطانًا بعدما كان قد مدحه، وذلك لأنه طلب منه أن يتجنب الصليب؟ كيف لا يرغب في الصليب ذاك الذي رسم صورة للراعي الصالح معلنًا إياها كبرهان خاص بصلاحه، وهي بذله لنفسه من أجل خرافه، إذ يقول "أنا هو الراعي الصالح والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف" (يو 10: 11)... انظر كيف يُعجب منه بسبب إعلانه هذا "أنه يبذل نفسه"، قائلاً: "الذي كان في صورة الله لم يُحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله، لكنه أخلى نفسه، آخذًا صورة عبد، صائرًا في شبه الناس، فإذ وُجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه، وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب" (في 2: 6-8)؟ وقد تكلم عن نفسه مرة أخرى فقال... "لهذا يحبني الآب لأني أضع نفسي لآخذها أيضًا" (يو 10: 17)... وكيف يقول الرسول بولس مرة أخرى: "واسلكوا في المحبة كما أحبنا المسيح أيضًا، وأسلم نفسه لأجلنا" (أف 5: 2)؟. وعندما اقترب السيد المسيح من الصلب قال بنفسه: "أيها الآب قد أتت الساعة، مجد ابنك" (يو 17: 10). لقد تكلم هنا عن الصليب كمجد، فكيف يستعفي عنه، وها هو يستعجله؟]
> ...



أنظر مع كل تفسيرك هذا لم تجيب عن النص إلى من كان يخر ساجدا يا أستاذى أن الاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت فلمن كان يسجد يسوع والاهوت متحد به أجعل ردك مفيد ومباشر لا تفسيرات منقوله وحتى لم ترد بها على السؤال 




> متى 10 العدد 40
> 
> مَنْ يَقْبَلُكُمْ يَقْبَلُنِي، وَمَنْ يَقْبَلُني يَقْبَلُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي
> 
> ...



وهل الراسل والمرسل واحد أريد أجابه مباشرة ؟




> بالرغم من اننا ردينا عشرات المرات لكن نرد مرة اخرى لنفضح جهل المحمدي:
> 
> المسيح بقوله هذا يعلن وحدانية مشيئة الاب و الابن, فالابن لا يعمل مشيئة تختلف عن مشيئة الاب لذلك يسمي ما يفعله بمشيئة الاب اصلا وهو يشير الى اننا لم نبصر عملا غريبا عمله بما لا يتناسب مع مشيئة الاب
> و انا اتسأئل لماذا لم تقرأ العدد 18 من نفس الاصحاح؟
> ...



جميل هو ردك ولاكن مع كل تلك النصوص أنك لم تثبت بها الوهيه يسوع وبالنسبه لأحياء الموتى أطلب منك أنزال النصوص التى أحيا فيها يسوع الموتى وللعلم اريد النص كام من اوله لأخره لأريك من هم أعظم من يسوع ومن كتابك واخبرنى بكم شخص أحياه المسيح فى الكتاب كله ومع ردك لم ترد على أنتفاء مشيئة يسوع مع مشيئه الله فهو ليست له مشيئه أمام مشيئه الله 




> متى 19 العدد 17
> 
> فَقَالَ لَهُ:«لِمَاذَا تَدْعُوني صَالِحًا؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحًا إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ. وَلكِنْ إِنْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَدْخُلَ الْحَيَاةَ فَاحْفَظِ الْوَصَايَا
> 
> ...



ردك ضعيف جدا جدا جدا جدا فوق الوصف ايها الأستاذ المحترم يقول يسوع لماذا تدعونى صالحا ليس احد صالحا الا واحد اى أن الكلمه التى قالها الرجل له ليست لقبا وإلا ما كان نسب الصلاح لله وقال إلا واحد وهذا ينفى كلامك الذى تقوله دون علم 

ثانيا أنت تدلس فى النص فالمسيح قال للرجل أحفظ الوصايا ولم يقول أن آمنت بى انا الله فمن إين أتيت أنت بذلك التفسير الغير مسئول تعلم كتابك جيدا ودعك من النسخ وتحاور بعقلك 

اثبت لك أنك أنت من تنسخ ولست أنا 

أرك قريبا مع كثيرا من النصوص والتفسيرات المنقوله


----------



## obedience (29 نوفمبر 2006)

whocares قال:


> الجنين لا يُخلق خلقا معجزي?????-أختلف معك - إلا إذا تمعنا في كيفية بدء و تطور الجنين فالجنين يُخلق من تخصيب بويضة بحيوان منوي -  ليس في كل الأحوال ففي حالة الإستنساخ ليس من الضروري وجود حيوان منوي أصلا - و ليس "كن فيكون" - وهل أنت تؤمن بان اندماج الحيوان المنوي مع البويضة ليس كن فيكون؟ إذن إرادة من غير الله سبحانة؟ . كن فيكون كانت في البدء مع آدم و قد خُلق، حتما، مع حواء لأنهما بداية الخليقة البشري ة - بل إن خلق حواء معجزي أكثرمن خلق المسيح.  فحواء خلقت بدون أم و من رجل و هذا معاكس للطبيعة . و أما حبل مريم العذراء فكان 100% عذراويا أي أنه كان بإمكانها الإنجاب و لكنها كانت مقر تطور الجنين الذي لم يتولد من مني أب بشري بل كان روح الله المقدس هو الذي يستقر في الجنين يسوع المسيح - روح الله كلها أم جزء منها؟ - الذي قال عنه الملاك جبرائيل " 35 الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ، وَقُدْرَةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ. لِذلِكَ أَيْضاً فَالْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ - إبن الله أم الله؟ . " (لوقا 1). لم يكن آدم مدعوا بابن الله لأنه كان فقط مصنوعا على صورة الله - الله ليس كمثله شيئ- ، فالتشبيه بين آدم المخلوق من التراب و تجسد روح الله الأزلي في وقت و مكان أرضي (و هذا لن يقلل من كلية حضوره) لأمـر غير صحيح و غير دقيق.



إذن أكرر إذا كان المولود يسوع غير مخلوق فكيف تكون جنينا ثم نما  في بطن أمه من عدم ؟


----------



## Twin (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*نكمل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي الكاسر*

*أولا يا أخ كاسر هذا ليس مكان للتحاور وللشد والجذب *
*نحن هنا لنجيب عن أسئله موجه لنا وموجهها يريد أن يفهم "متفقون"*​


الكاسر قال:


> من عجب العجاب أنك تقول نسخ ولصق ولا أرى منك فى ردك بالكامل غير عدة اسطر تعد على أصبع اليد الواحده
> وباقى الحديث والرد على نصوصى منسوخه بالطبع ولاكن لا مانع من الحديث معك على قدر علمك


 
*لماذا هذا الأسلوب*
*أنت قلت لي أني لا أعرف وأنا أقول لك*
*أنت لاتعرفني  ولا تعرف أخي ماي روك*

*فلنحتفظ بالأسلوب الراقي وهذا أفيدلك *
*لأننا تعودنا علي ما دائماً تقولنه *

*وأنت كما قلت أتياً لعقر دارنا لتحاورنا *
*بجد كاسر وشجيع*
*ونحن معك*​ 


الكاسر قال:


> ولنرد عليك لنعلم من الذى ينسخ انا أم انت انت أستشهدت بنصوص التى نسختها لك وقلت السجود لله فقط وأستشهدت بنصوص سجد فيها بعض الناس ليسوع وأعتقد بعقلك ان السجود هذا دليل للألوهيه فأنزلت لك نصوص لسجود أشخاص اخرين لأنبياء لكى أدحض دليلك
> 
> هنا أقول لك من فمك أدينك هات لى نص واحد أمر فيه يسوع أحد أن يسجد له أو أمر الله فى الكتاب أن يسجد ليسوع لن تعثر عليه وأتحداكم جميعا
> 
> وانا انتظرك لتأتى لى بنصوص أمر فيها بالسجود ليسوع


 
*أية يا كاسر *
*لزومة أية التحدي*
*مش مهم*

*أنا هسألك سؤال*
*حضرتك بتقول أنك أستشهدت بأمثلة ناس سجدوا فيها لبشر*
*ماشي *
*ونحن أستشهدنا بأيات ناس فيها سجدوا للسيد المسيح*
*ودة كمان ماشي*

*السؤال*
*وياريت ترد عليا*
*ما هو سبب السجود في الأمثلة والأيات ؟*​*يعني في حالة أبيجايل*
* وَلَمَّا رَأَتْ أَبِيجَايِلُ دَاوُدَ أَسْرَعَتْ وَنَزَلَتْ عَنِ الْحِمَارِ، وَسَقَطَتْ أَمَامَ دَاوُدَ عَلَى وَجْهِهَا وَسَجَدَتْ إِلَى الأَرْضِ، *
*ما هو سبب سجودها*​*أما في حالة سجود المولود أعمي*
* أَتُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللهِ؟» 36أَجَابَ: مَنْ هُوَ يَاسَيِّدُ حَتىَّ أُومِنَ بِهِ؟ 37فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: الَّذِي قَدْ رَأَيْتَهُ، وَالَّذِي يُكَلِّمُكَ، هُوَ نَفْسُهُ! 38فَقَالَ: أَنَا أُومِنُ يَاسَيِّدُ! وَسَجَدَ لَهُ. "يو37:9-38" *​ 
*ما هو سبب سجوده*​ 
*رد عليا ونكمل*​ 


الكاسر قال:


> الأن هذا هو ردك المنسوخ دون فهم أو وعى دعنى أعطيك درس فى كتابك الذى تنسخ كلماته دون فهم


 
*يا حبيبي هدي اللعب كدة والله هتتعب*​ 


الكاسر قال:


> أنظر قد ظللت لك كلمتك برب السبت متى الأصحاح 12 العدد 18 اقول لك صحح تلك المعلومه الخاطئه ايها المحترم فذلك العدد لا يحوى تلك الجمله بل هى فى العدد الثامن ودعنى انزله لك
> متى الأصحاح 12 العدد 7 : 8
> 7 فَلَوْ عَلِمْتُمْ مَا هُوَ: إِنِّي أُرِيدُ رَحْمَةً لاَ ذَبِيحَةً، لَمَا حَكَمْتُمْ عَلَى الأَبْرِيَاءِ! 8 فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».
> هذا حسب ترجمه الفانديك ولاكن دعنا نرى بعض الترجمات الأخرى ماذا تقول فى ذلك النص
> ...


 
*برافو يا أخي بجد تعبت وأنت بتدور وبأمانة أنا أتأثرت لتعبك*
*ممكن بقي*
*بما أنك تعبت ودورت ممكن تشرحلي الفرق بقي من وجه نظرك*​ 


الكاسر قال:


> بالنسبه للنص الذى هو فى متى الأصحاح 12 العدد 18
> 
> 18 «هُوَذَا فَتَايَ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ، حَبِيبِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. أَضَعُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْبِرُ الأُمَمَ بِالْحَقِّ
> هذا حسب الفانديك ولاكن ماذا عن الترجمات الأخرى انها مكتوبه عبدى
> ...


 
*يا أخي السيد المسح هو أبن داود من جهه الجسد*
*وأبن الله من جهه الأقنومية والجوهر*

*3وَهُوَ يَخْتَصُّ بِابْنِهِ الَّذِي جَاءَ مِنْ نَسْلِ دَاوُدَ مِنَ النَّاحِيَةِ الْبَشَرِيَّةِ؛ 4وَمِنْ نَاحِيَةِ رُوحِ الْقَدَاسَةِ، تَبَيَّنَ بِقُوَّةٍ أَنَّهُ ابْنُ اللهِ بِالْقِيَامَةِ مِنْ بَيْنِ الأَمْوَاتِ. إِنَّهُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ رَبُّنَا *​ 
*مادام من ناحية الجسد هو ابن داود فبالطبيعي قد يطلق عليه الألفاظ الجسدية **فتي رجل عبد *
*ولكن من جه القداسة والقوة الإلهية هو ابن الله ولن يطلق عليه الفاظ بشرية **أنما يطلق عليه*
*نور العالم الخبز الحي *
*وكدة يعني وأكيد أنت عارف ما أنت قاري الأنجيل كله*​ 



الكاسر قال:


> لوقا الأصحاح 1 العدد 57





الكاسر قال:


> (( وامتلأ زكريا أبوه من الروح القدس ، وتنبأ قائلا: مبارك الرب إله إسرائيل لأنه افتقد وصنع فداء لشعبه ،وأقام لنا قرن خلاص في بيت داود فتاه. ))
> 
> والدليل من كتبكم وكان يوزع فى معرض القاهره للكتاب وشرح كلمه وقدم لنا قرن خلاص اى قدم لنا خلاصا قويا فقد كان القرن رمز للقوة فى بيت داود فتاه والشرح بين قوسين اى عبده اى عبد كتاب شرح تعليم ومعجزات السيد المسيح من مولده الى صعوده صفحة 22 تحت عنوان النبى زكريا يسبح الله هل اجد لديك أعتراض فكيف يكون الله عبد نفسه انزلت نص يدينك




*عرستي*
*أنجم أنا علي المشكلة والأعتراض*
*فين المشكله والأعتراض*
*وصحيح*
*جبت الكتاب المقدس من معرض الكتاب*
*اللفات صح*​ 


الكاسر قال:


> يا محترم أحذر عندما تنزل النصوص فلا تنقل دون وعى


 
*أخي أحذر *
*لاتتبع هذا الأسلوب لأنك ستكون الخاسر فيه*
​


الكاسر قال:


> وهل يتعب الله ليستريح يا أستاذى اعتقد أن التعب ليس من صفات الله تعالى فهو ليس بشر ليتعب أحذر من كلامه فأعلم أن ذلك القديس أتى بتلك الكلمه من التكوين الأصحاح 2 العدد 3
> 3 وَبَارَكَ اللهُ الْيَوْمَ السَّابعَ وَقَدَّسَهُ، لأَنَّهُ فِيهِ اسْتَرَاحَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ عَمَلِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ اللهُ خَالِقًا.
> 
> اليس كذلك أم اننى مخطىء أعلم أن صفات التعب والراحه ليست من صفات الله تعالى


 
*هل ذكر النص أن الله تعب*

*وصحيح لماذا تتهم الله بالتعب والراحة*
*هو لم يقول ذالك*​*وللتوضيح *​*كلمة أستراح هنا تعني أنه أكمل عمل الخلق وأنتهي منه*

*وأية يا أخي صحيح*
*مش من أسماء الله المتكبر والمذل وكدة يعني*
*مع أن الله صالح ولايشوبه الشر *
*هيتكبر علي مين *​ 


الكاسر قال:


> اعتقد أن كل ما ورد فلسفه بعيده عن النص تماما وتبرير غير مقنع لقول يسوع أنه يجهل الساعه ويعترف ان الأب فقط هو ما يعلمها وأعتقد أنه لا فرق بين الأقانيم لكى يعلن يسوع معرفه أقنوم الأب وعدم معرفه أقنوم الأبن ولم يذكر الروح القدس فى النص وهذا ما يدعوا للدهشه


 
*يا خسارة*
:new2: :new2: :new2: 
*أثار الدهة بس*
*مش مهم كفاية كدة*​ 



الكاسر قال:


> أنظر مع كل تفسيرك هذا لم تجيب عن النص إلى من كان يخر ساجدا يا أستاذى أن الاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت فلمن كان يسجد يسوع والاهوت متحد به أجعل ردك مفيد ومباشر لا تفسيرات منقوله وحتى لم ترد بها على السؤال


 
*يرد يقول أية تاني*
*كدة حرااااااااام*​ 
*ويا اخي السيد المسيح كناسوت سجد ليصلي ما هي المشكلة *​ 
*وقد تقول لي لمن كان يصلي *
*أقول لك يصلي لله الذي هو منه وبه *
*وهو هنا يصلي كنائباً عن البشرية كلها وليس كأبن لله *
*فعلة مجيئه الكبري هي فداء البشر وليحمل عنهم خطايهم ويموت عوضاً عنهم*​ 


الكاسر قال:


> جميل هو ردك ولاكن مع كل تلك النصوص أنك لم تثبت بها الوهيه يسوع


 


amirfikry قال:


> *من هو المسيح*
> *كثيرون يتهمونا*
> *بأننا ألصقنا علي السيد المسيح صفة الألوهية*
> *ويقولون هو لم يقل هذا*
> ...


 


الكاسر قال:


> وبالنسبه لأحياء الموتى أطلب منك أنزال النصوص التى أحيا فيها يسوع الموتى وللعلم اريد النص كام من اوله لأخره لأريك من هم أعظم من يسوع ومن كتابك واخبرنى بكم شخص أحياه المسيح فى الكتاب كله ومع ردك لم ترد على أنتفاء مشيئة يسوع مع مشيئه الله فهو ليست له مشيئه أمام مشيئه الله


 
*طيب متجيب أنت النص ال أنت عيزة وهات أعتراضك ونحن نجيبك*
*مش أنت قاري ودارس بردة*

*وياليتك عندما تتكلم عن يسوع السيح له المجد *
*تكلم بألقاب وليس هكذا فو غير كثيرين*
*هو الله الظاهر في الجسد*​ 



الكاسر قال:


> ردك ضعيف جدا جدا جدا جدا فوق الوصف ايها الأستاذ المحترم


 
*يعني يجبلك نص بيشيل حديد*
:a82: :a82: :a82:​ 


الكاسر قال:


> يقول يسوع لماذا تدعونى صالحا ليس احد صالحا الا واحد اى أن الكلمه التى قالها الرجل له ليست لقبا وإلا ما كان نسب الصلاح لله وقال إلا واحد وهذا ينفى كلامك الذى تقوله دون علم
> ثانيا أنت تدلس فى النص فالمسيح قال للرجل أحفظ الوصايا ولم يقول أن آمنت بى انا الله فمن إين أتيت أنت بذلك التفسير الغير مسئول تعلم كتابك جيدا ودعك من النسخ وتحاور بعقلك


 
*يا راجل أنت مش فاهم*
*معلش نقول كمان*
*لماذا هذا الشخص يدعو السيد المسيح له المجد بالصلاح *
*وهو غير مؤمن به؟*
*فالسيد المسيح لم يقل عن نفسة أنه غير صالح*
*ولم يقل له أنا لست صالح*

*كل الفكرة سأله السيد المسيح سؤال أستنكاري*
*لماذا تدعوني صالح؟*
*أأنت تعرفني ؟*
*أتكلمت معي قبلاً؟*
*لا*
*فلماذا تدعوني صالح أذن؟*

*وهنا السيد المسيح له المجد يضع حداً جديداً*
*ويفرق بينه وبين الكتبة والفرسين*
*فعامة الشعب كانوا يلقبون الكتبة والفرسين بالمعلمين الصالحين*

*والسيد المسيح غير ذااااااااااااااااااالك*​


الكاسر قال:


> اثبت لك أنك أنت من تنسخ ولست أنا
> أرك قريبا مع كثيرا من النصوص والتفسيرات المنقوله


 
*كدة أنا زعلت*
:smil13: :smil13: :smil13: 
*كل دة مركز في مين ال بينسخ*
*مش مركز في الموضوع*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## الكاسر (29 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الكاسر
> من عجب العجاب أنك تقول نسخ ولصق ولا أرى منك فى ردك بالكامل غير عدة اسطر تعد على أصبع اليد الواحده
> وباقى الحديث والرد على نصوصى منسوخه بالطبع ولاكن لا مانع من الحديث معك على قدر علمك
> 
> ...



هذا كان رد طبيعى على ما أوردته أنت من رد 

الحمد لله رب العالمين فليس الجبن من صفاتى والدليل الموضوع الذى حذف وهو لى ومن عقلى وليس كما قلت 


المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الكاسر  
ولنرد عليك لنعلم من الذى ينسخ انا أم انت انت أستشهدت بنصوص التى نسختها لك وقلت السجود لله فقط وأستشهدت بنصوص سجد فيها بعض الناس ليسوع وأعتقد بعقلك ان السجود هذا دليل للألوهيه فأنزلت لك نصوص لسجود أشخاص اخرين لأنبياء لكى أدحض دليلك 

هنا أقول لك من فمك أدينك هات لى نص واحد أمر فيه يسوع أحد أن يسجد له أو أمر الله فى الكتاب أن يسجد ليسوع لن تعثر عليه وأتحداكم جميعا 

وانا انتظرك لتأتى لى بنصوص أمر فيها بالسجود ليسوع  

أية يا كاسر 
لزومة أية التحدي
مش مهم

أنا هسألك سؤال
حضرتك بتقول أنك أستشهدت بأمثلة ناس سجدوا فيها لبشر
ماشي 
ونحن أستشهدنا بأيات ناس فيها سجدوا للسيد المسيح
ودة كمان ماشي

السؤال
وياريت ترد عليا
ما هو سبب السجود في الأمثلة والأيات ؟
يعني في حالة أبيجايل
وَلَمَّا رَأَتْ أَبِيجَايِلُ دَاوُدَ أَسْرَعَتْ وَنَزَلَتْ عَنِ الْحِمَارِ، وَسَقَطَتْ أَمَامَ دَاوُدَ عَلَى وَجْهِهَا وَسَجَدَتْ إِلَى الأَرْضِ، 

ما هو سبب سجودها
أما في حالة سجود المولود أعمي

أَتُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللهِ؟» 36أَجَابَ: مَنْ هُوَ يَاسَيِّدُ حَتىَّ أُومِنَ بِهِ؟ 37فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: الَّذِي قَدْ رَأَيْتَهُ، وَالَّذِي يُكَلِّمُكَ، هُوَ نَفْسُهُ! 38فَقَالَ: أَنَا أُومِنُ يَاسَيِّدُ! وَسَجَدَ لَهُ. "يو37:9-38" 

أقول لك ولماذا أستشهدت بهذا النص بالذات مقابل نص المسيح للسجود 

دعنا نضع نص اقوى للسجود وبالسبب 

الملوك الثانى الأصحاح 4 العدد 37 

فأتت وسقطت على رجليه وسجدت إلى الأرض، ثم حملت ابنها وخرجت

سبب سجود المرآة لأليشع أنها أحيا أبنها بعد أن كان ميتا والدليل 

الملوك الثانى نفس الأصحاح 4 العدد 32

ودخل أليشع البيت وإذا بالصبي ميت ومضطجع على سريره

السبب أقوى هذا أحياء ميت ونصك لشفاء أعمى أيهما اقوى للسجود 

انتظر ردك 

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الكاسر  
أنظر قد ظللت لك كلمتك برب السبت متى الأصحاح 12 العدد 18 اقول لك صحح تلك المعلومه الخاطئه ايها المحترم فذلك العدد لا يحوى تلك الجمله بل هى فى العدد الثامن ودعنى انزله لك 
متى الأصحاح 12 العدد 7 : 8 
7 فَلَوْ عَلِمْتُمْ مَا هُوَ: إِنِّي أُرِيدُ رَحْمَةً لاَ ذَبِيحَةً، لَمَا حَكَمْتُمْ عَلَى الأَبْرِيَاءِ! 8 فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».
هذا حسب ترجمه الفانديك ولاكن دعنا نرى بعض الترجمات الأخرى ماذا تقول فى ذلك النص 
متى الأصحاح 12 العدد 7 : 8 الترجمه العربيه المشتركه 
ولو فهمتم معنى هذه الآية: أريد رحمة لا ذبـيحة، لما حكمتم على من لا لوم عليه 8 فابن الإنسان هو سيد السبت 
متى الأصحاح 12 العدد 7 : 8 الترجمه الكاثوليكيه 
ولو فهمتم معنى هذه الآية: إنما أريد الرحمة لا الذبيحة، لما حكمتم على من لا ذنب عليهم 8 فابن الإنسان سيد السبت 
ولنرى ماذا تقول الترجمه الأنجليزيه فيه 
Mt 12 : 8 
For the Son of man is Lord even of the sabbath day. 

برافو يا أخي بجد تعبت وأنت بتدور وبأمانة أنا أتأثرت لتعبك
ممكن بقي
بما أنك تعبت ودورت ممكن تشرحلي الفرق بقي من وجه نظرك

أعتقد أن الفرق واضح ولا يحتاج لشرح 



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الكاسر
> بالنسبه للنص الذى هو فى متى الأصحاح 12 العدد 18
> 
> 18 «هُوَذَا فَتَايَ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ، حَبِيبِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. أَضَعُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْبِرُ الأُمَمَ بِالْحَقِّ
> ...



أعتقد أن كلامك لابد أن يدعم بنصوص فأنت فى حالات تقول لى من جهة الجسد وفى حالات أخرى تقول لى الاهوت وأنا اسالك من أين أستطعت أن تفرق فى نص ما أنه يتعامل بالناسوت وفى نص أخر بالاهوت أقول لك على أمر سيحل تلك المشكله أعطنى نص واحد قال فيه المسيح أنا ناسوت ولاهوت 




> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الكاسر
> (( وامتلأ زكريا أبوه من الروح القدس ، وتنبأ قائلا: مبارك الرب إله إسرائيل لأنه افتقد وصنع فداء لشعبه ،وأقام لنا قرن خلاص في بيت داود فتاه. ))
> 
> والدليل من كتبكم وكان يوزع فى معرض القاهره للكتاب وشرح كلمه وقدم لنا قرن خلاص اى قدم لنا خلاصا قويا فقد كان القرن رمز للقوة فى بيت داود فتاه والشرح بين قوسين اى عبده اى عبد كتاب شرح تعليم ومعجزات السيد المسيح من مولده الى صعوده صفحة 22 تحت عنوان النبى زكريا يسبح الله هل اجد لديك أعتراض فكيف يكون الله عبد نفسه انزلت نص يدينك
> ...




اعتقد أنك فصلت الرد بعضه عن بعض فكلمه فتاى التى فى الفانديك والتى هى منسوبه للمسيح معناها عبدى وفى الأصول كانت مكتوبه عبدى وليست فتاى أقراء الرد كامل لكى تفهم المقصد بأنزلى ذلك الأستشهاد ومن كتبكم 



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الكاسر
> وهل يتعب الله ليستريح يا أستاذى اعتقد أن التعب ليس من صفات الله تعالى فهو ليس بشر ليتعب أحذر من كلامه فأعلم أن ذلك القديس أتى بتلك الكلمه من التكوين الأصحاح 2 العدد 3
> 3 وَبَارَكَ اللهُ الْيَوْمَ السَّابعَ وَقَدَّسَهُ، لأَنَّهُ فِيهِ اسْتَرَاحَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ عَمَلِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ اللهُ خَالِقًا.
> 
> ...



على ماذا تدل كلمه أستراح وما هى الكلمه التى تدل عليها هل أكتمال العمل أم تعب ومشقه  

لماذا تستشهد بالقرآن الأن أجعل الحديث من كتابك ولا تتطرق إلى الأسلاميات فهو موضوع يخصكم ولا يخص الأسلام فلا يجب عليك الخوض فيه وللنزل لك بعض النصوص كى لا تقول متكبر 

أرميا 10 العدد 6 

6 لاَ مِثْلَ لَكَ يَا رَبُّ! عَظِيمٌ أَنْتَ، وَعَظِيمٌ اسْمُكَ فِي الْجَبَرُوتِ

الملوك الثانى 22 العدد 16

هكذا قال الرب: هئنذا جالب شرا على هذا الموضع وعلى سكانه، كل كلام السفر الذي قرأه ملك يهوذا

يكفى هذا فهو ليس موضوعنا 



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الكاسر
> أنظر مع كل تفسيرك هذا لم تجيب عن النص إلى من كان يخر ساجدا يا أستاذى أن الاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت فلمن كان يسجد يسوع والاهوت متحد به أجعل ردك مفيد ومباشر لا تفسيرات منقوله وحتى لم ترد بها على السؤال
> 
> يرد يقول أية تاني
> ...



اتفق معك أن هذا حرام فأخبرنىأن كان الاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت فهل سجد الاهوت مع الناسوت للأب أم ماذا وأن كان الاهوت سجد مع الناسوت لانه لم يفارق فهنا يتميز الأب عن الأبن فكيف يسجد له وهو الأقنوم الثانى الماسوى له ؟



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الكاسر
> وبالنسبه لأحياء الموتى أطلب منك أنزال النصوص التى أحيا فيها يسوع الموتى وللعلم اريد النص كام من اوله لأخره لأريك من هم أعظم من يسوع ومن كتابك واخبرنى بكم شخص أحياه المسيح فى الكتاب كله ومع ردك لم ترد على أنتفاء مشيئة يسوع مع مشيئه الله فهو ليست له مشيئه أمام مشيئه الله
> 
> طيب متجيب أنت النص ال أنت عيزة وهات أعتراضك ونحن نجيبك
> ...



انزلت لك نص فى الرد أعلاه يوضح أن اليشع أحيا صبى فأنزل لنا ما لديك ولا تستشهد بمص الله ظهر فى الجسد لان هذا يحتاج لرد طويل جدا ومفصل ولا تخرج عن الموضوع الحديث كان على أحياء الموتى هات مالديك 




> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الكاسر
> يقول يسوع لماذا تدعونى صالحا ليس احد صالحا الا واحد اى أن الكلمه التى قالها الرجل له ليست لقبا وإلا ما كان نسب الصلاح لله وقال إلا واحد وهذا ينفى كلامك الذى تقوله دون علم
> ثانيا أنت تدلس فى النص فالمسيح قال للرجل أحفظ الوصايا ولم يقول أن آمنت بى انا الله فمن إين أتيت أنت بذلك التفسير الغير مسئول تعلم كتابك جيدا ودعك من النسخ وتحاور بعقلك
> 
> ...



أعتقد أنه عليك الرجوع للنص لكى تفهم معناه جيدا وقد شرحتها من قبل


----------



## الكاسر (30 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

لقد شاهدت فى ردك كلمه 



> فهو الله الظاهر في الجسد



واليك الرد على تلك الكلمه التى لم أنتبه لكتابتك لها فهى فى تيموثاوس ولاكنك بكل تأكيد لم تقرآها جيدا ولاكن دعنى أنزل لك النص 

الرساله الأولى إلى تيموثاوس الأصحاح 3 العدد 16 ترجمه الفانديك 

16 وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ


الرساله الأولى إلى تيموثاوس الأصحاح 3 العدد 16 الترجمه العربيه المشتركه 

ولا خلاف أن سر التقوى عظيم اللذى ظهر في الجسد و أعلن بارا في الروح وتراءى للملائكة وبشر به عند الوثنيين و أومن به في العالم ورفع في المجد 

الرساله الأولى إلى تيموثاوس الأصحاح 3 العدد 16 الترجمه الكاثوليكيه 

ولا خلاف أن سر التقوى عظيم اللذى ظهر في الجسد

أن هذا النص محرف بشهادة الأباء وقيل عنه أنه من أخطاء النساخ 
وكان يوضع بدل كلمه الله كلمه الذى ومعنا انه وضع الله فهى لكى تؤيد فكره التجسد من أجل أثبات النص 
ولاكن كلمه الذى تعنى أشياء كثيرة منها الذى ظهر فى الجسد قوة عظمته حيث خلقه بدون أب 
القس منيس عبد النور قد قال فى كتاب علم الاهوت النظامى صفحة 206  إى مشكك فيما أقوله يأتى بذلك الكتاب وسيرى أنه مكتوب أن ذلك النص من أخطاء النساخ كتبت الله بدل اللذى

أرشدتكم عن الكتاب للقس منيس عبد النور هذا غير موقع بيت الله


----------



## SH@ZLY (30 نوفمبر 2006)

******************
*زي ما قلتك *
*هو أنت المتحدث الرسمي بأسم الجيش خليك في حالك* *"المشرف**"*


----------



## SH@ZLY (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ..... هو انا كتبت ايه يا محترم *

*انا برد على كلامه اللي بيقول فيه انه اعلم بكاتبه منه ومن 100 زيه *

********************
*هو حضرتك تعرفة علشان تحكم عليه "المشرف"*

*مش كل لما اكتب حاجة تحذفها .... انا مش المتحدث الرسمي ليه *

*انا وجنود وبيج هيرور ... احنا الثلاثة مسلمين واخوة في الله *

*وتقدر تقول ... شاذلي + جنود + بيج هيرور = 1 .... ومتسألشي ازاي*

**********************
*مش هسألك وربنا يخليكوا لبعض "المشرف"* 

*لأني بقول ازاي للنصارى ... مش بيردوا عليا بمنطق ..... ارجو الحياد وعدم الحذف مرة اخرى*

*****************
*لاتتدخل في ما لا يخصك ولن أحذفلك  "المشرف"*


----------



## الكاسر (30 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

هل يعقل أن يدخل مشرف الموضوع ليحذف رد عضو 

ولا يرد على ما وجه اليه فى الموضوع من نصوص وردود 

أعتقد أن هذا ليس بالأمر الجيد بالنسبه لمشرف 

أن يهتم بحذف رد عضو ولا يرد على النصوص الوارده من عضو اخر


----------



## Twin (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*نكمل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي الكاسر*



الكاسر قال:


> هذا كان رد طبيعى على ما أوردته أنت من رد




*نسيت*
*عين بعين وسن بسن*
*مفيش حاجة أسمها*
*من ضربك علي خدك.......*​ 



الكاسر قال:


> الحمد لله رب العالمين فليس الجبن من صفاتى والدليل الموضوع الذى حذف وهو لى ومن عقلى وليس كما قلت


 
*شجاع*
*وعجبتني*​ 


الكاسر قال:


> أقول لك ولماذا أستشهدت بهذا النص بالذات مقابل نص المسيح للسجود
> دعنا نضع نص اقوى للسجود وبالسبب
> الملوك الثانى الأصحاح 4 العدد 37
> فأتت وسقطت على رجليه وسجدت إلى الأرض، ثم حملت ابنها وخرجت
> ...




*أنا هرد أه *
*أول رد أنا أستشهد به كان مضيقك*
*وقلتي مستشهدتش ليه بنص قوي*
*وحضرت جبتلي نص قوي*
*وأنا علشان متزعلش مني هرد زي مطلبت*
*بنص قوي بردة*
*بس أهم حاجة ترد أنا مش هعلق*
*أنا هظلل بعض الكلمات المهمة في النص*​ 
*25وَفِي الرُّبْعِ الأَخِيرِ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى التَّلاَمِيذِ مَاشِياً عَلَى مَاءِ الْبُحَيْرَةِ. 26فَلَمَّا رَآهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ مَاشِياً عَلَى الْمَاءِ، اضْطَرَبُوا قَائِلِينَ: «إِنَّهُ شَبَحٌ!» وَمِنْ خَوْفِهِمْ صَرَخُوا. 27وَفِي الْحَالِ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ قَائِلاً: «تَشَجَّعُوا! أَنَا هُوَ. لاَ تَخَافُوا!» 28فَقَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ هُوَ، فَمُرْنِي أَنْ آتِيَ إِلَيْكَ مَاشِياً عَلَى الْمَاءِ!» 29فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «تَعَالَ!» فَنَزَلَ بُطْرُسُ مِنَ الْقَارِبِ وَمَشَى عَلَى الْمَاءِ مُتَّجِهاً نَحْوَ يَسُوعَ. 30وَلَكِنَّهُ عِنْدَمَا شَعَرَ بِشِدَّةِ الرِّيحِ، خَافَ وَبَدَأَ يَغْرَقُ، فَصَرَخَ: «يَارَبُّ نَجِّنِي!» 31فَمَدَّ يَسُوعُ يَدَهُ فِي الْحَالِ وَأَمْسَكَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَاقَلِيلَ الإِيمَانِ، لِمَاذَا شَكَكْتَ؟» 32وَمَا إِنْ صَعِدَا إِلَى الْقَارِبِ، حَتَّى سَكَنَتِ الرِّيحُ. 33فَتَقَدَّمَ الَّذِينَ فِي الْقَارِبِ، وَسَجَدُوا لَه قَائِلِينَ: «أَنْتَ حَقّاً ابْنُ اللهِ! »*

*عايز ردك*
*بخصوص فكرة السجود "اللون الأحمر"*
*وهضيف..........*
*خدت بالك من اللون "اللون البرتقالي"*
*يعني أيه كلمة *
*أنا هو  *
*وبعديها *
*أنت هو*

*فهمني ما أنت دارس وفاهم الأنجيل كويس*​ 
*منتظر ردك*​ 


الكاسر قال:


> أعتقد أن الفرق واضح ولا يحتاج لشرح


 
*معلش أنا محتاج لشرح*
*أخوك علي قدة في الفهم*​ 


الكاسر قال:


> أعتقد أن كلامك لابد أن يدعم بنصوص


 
*لية مخدتش بالك من النص *
*أه أنا نسيت أحط الشاهد*
*أفتكرت أنك دارس وفاهم ومش محتاج شواهد*
*ياريت تقرا تاني *​


الكاسر قال:


> فأنت فى حالات تقول لى من جهة الجسد وفى حالات أخرى تقول لى الاهوت وأنا اسالك من أين أستطعت أن تفرق فى نص ما أنه يتعامل بالناسوت وفى نص أخر بالاهوت أقول لك على أمر سيحل تلك المشكله أعطنى نص واحد قال فيه المسيح أنا ناسوت ولاهوت


 
*لا يا أخي *
*هات أنت أي نص *
*وأنا أشرحولك *
*وأشرحلك من أي جه كان السيد المسيح يتعامل ويتكلم*
*باللاهوت أم بالناسوت*​ 


الكاسر قال:


> على ماذا تدل كلمه أستراح وما هى الكلمه التى تدل عليها هل أكتمال العمل أم تعب ومشقه


 
*أنا أعتقد وزي ما قلت سابقاً*
*تعني أكمل العمل وأنهاه علي أكمل وجة*

*وَرَأَى اللهُ مَا خَلَقَهُ فَاسْتَحْسَنَهُ جِدّاً*​ 


الكاسر قال:


> لماذا تستشهد بالقرآن الأن أجعل الحديث من كتابك ولا تتطرق إلى الأسلاميات فهو موضوع يخصكم ولا يخص الأسلام فلا يجب عليك الخوض فيه وللنزل لك بعض النصوص كى لا تقول متكبر


 
*أنا لم أسأل لأنه لا يهمني أن أسأل فيه*
*ولو أردت أن أسأل لأفهم *
*سأسأل بأحترام*
*وفي بيتكم*​ 


الكاسر قال:


> أرميا 10 العدد 6
> 6 لاَ مِثْلَ لَكَ يَا رَبُّ! عَظِيمٌ أَنْتَ، وَعَظِيمٌ اسْمُكَ فِي الْجَبَرُوتِ


 
*أهل هذا يعني المتكبر*​ 


الكاسر قال:


> الملوك الثانى 22 العدد 16
> هكذا قال الرب: هئنذا جالب شرا على هذا الموضع وعلى سكانه، كل كلام السفر الذي قرأه ملك يهوذا


 
*وهذا يعني المذل*​ 



الكاسر قال:


> اتفق معك أن هذا حرام فأخبرنىأن كان الاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت فهل سجد الاهوت مع الناسوت للأب أم ماذا وأن كان الاهوت سجد مع الناسوت لانه لم يفارق فهنا يتميز الأب عن الأبن فكيف يسجد له وهو الأقنوم الثانى الماسوى له ؟


 
*فلتخبرني أنت*
*عندما يحمي الحداد سيخ الحديد بالنار*
*وتتحد النار بالحديد*
*ويكونان "سيخ محمي" فلم تعد النار نار ولم يعد الحديد حديد*

*فعندما يطرق الحداد بالمطرقة علي الحديد*
*علي من طرق*
*ومن منهم سيتأثر*

*منتظر تعقيبك*
*لنكمل*​ 


الكاسر قال:


> أعتقد أنه عليك الرجوع للنص لكى تفهم معناه جيدا وقد شرحتها من قبل


 
*قد عدت وقرأت وفهمت*
* وأنتظر منك أنت تعود لتقرأ لعل الله يهديك لتفهم *​ 
*سلام*


----------



## Twin (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*ليس شأنك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي الكاسر*



			
				الكاسر;135815 قال:
			
		

> هل يعقل أن يدخل مشرف الموضوع ليحذف رد عضو


 
*هذا ليس شأنك*
*والمشرف يري ما هو للصالح العام*
*ومادم لا يؤثر علي موضوع وردك فلا تتدخل*​ 


			
				الكاسر;135815 قال:
			
		

> ولا يرد على ما وجه اليه فى الموضوع من نصوص وردود


*حبيبي* 
*أنا لا أملك عصا سحرية *
*يا سحلوب يا دحلوب هتلي في لحظة كل المطلوب*
*وغير كدة الجن معندهمش كومبيوتر*
*وأخرهم يعرفو معني*
*copy , paste*​ 


			
				الكاسر;135815 قال:
			
		

> أعتقد أن هذا ليس بالأمر الجيد بالنسبه لمشرف


 
*ليس من شأنك يا أخي*
*ومادام النص لا يفيد الموضوع سيحذف*​ 


			
				الكاسر;135815 قال:
			
		

> أن يهتم بحذف رد عضو ولا يرد على النصوص الوارده من عضو اخر


 
*أعتقد جوابي وصل *​ 
*سلام*


----------



## الكاسر (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

أعتقد أنك قد أهملت مشاركه ولم ترد عليها أرجو منك الرد عليها 

لكى نكمل الحديث 

المشاركه رقم 48 بخصوص نص الله ظهر فى الجسد انتظرك لتكمل ردك ونتابع الحوار الممتع البناء *


----------



## Twin (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*خطوة خطوة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي الكاسر*



الكاسر قال:


> *أعتقد أنك قد أهملت مشاركه ولم ترد عليها أرجو منك الرد عليها *
> *لكى نكمل الحديث *
> *المشاركه رقم 48 بخصوص نص الله ظهر فى الجسد انتظرك لتكمل ردك ونتابع الحوار الممتع البناء *


 
*خطوة خطوة*
*ما أنا قلتلك *
*ليست معي عصل سحرسة*

*خطوة خطوة*​*سلام*


----------



## الكاسر (30 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 




> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الكاسر
> أعتقد أنك قد أهملت مشاركه ولم ترد عليها أرجو منك الرد عليها
> لكى نكمل الحديث
> المشاركه رقم 48 بخصوص نص الله ظهر فى الجسد انتظرك لتكمل ردك ونتابع الحوار الممتع البناء
> ...



بكل تأكيد حينما أنتهى من الرد عليك فى تلك النقطه أنتظر ردك على الفور لأنه كان فى المشاركه التى كانت قبل مشاركتى السابقه ولاكننى لم أره لذلك أنزلت لك الرد منفصل فهو خاص بحديثنا وليس شىء بعيد عنه



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الكاسر
> ولا يرد على ما وجه اليه فى الموضوع من نصوص وردود
> 
> حبيبي
> ...



اعتقد اننى لم أقل انك ديفيد كوبر فيلد ولاكننى أسال فى عقيدتك فهى لا تحتاج كل هذا الوقت للرد هذا فى المقام الأول ثانيا أنظر إلى ردودك السابقه تضع نصوصا كثيره ولاكننا نرد عليها بنصوص مماثله وأعتقد أن ردى السابق لا يحوى كثيرا من النصوص لكى تقول يا سحلوب يا دحلوب ولم أقل أنك تستعين بالجن ليعينوك على الرد والكوبى والبيست أعتقد أننى لا أستخدمه وهذا واضح من ردودى 




> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الكاسر
> هذا كان رد طبيعى على ما أوردته أنت من رد
> 
> نسيت
> ...




الأيمن فلن أدر له الأيسر معك حق فيما تقول 




> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الكاسر
> الحمد لله رب العالمين فليس الجبن من صفاتى والدليل الموضوع الذى حذف وهو لى ومن عقلى وليس كما قلت
> 
> شجاع
> وعجبتني



شكرا لك 


المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الكاسر  
أقول لك ولماذا أستشهدت بهذا النص بالذات مقابل نص المسيح للسجود 
دعنا نضع نص اقوى للسجود وبالسبب 
الملوك الثانى الأصحاح 4 العدد 37 
فأتت وسقطت على رجليه وسجدت إلى الأرض، ثم حملت ابنها وخرجت
سبب سجود المرآة لأليشع أنها أحيا أبنها بعد أن كان ميتا والدليل 
الملوك الثانى نفس الأصحاح 4 العدد 
ودخل أليشع البيت وإذا بالصبي ميت ومضطجع على سريره
السبب أقوى هذا أحياء ميت ونصك لشفاء أعمى أيهما اقوى للسجود 

انتظر ردك  

أنا هرد أه 
أول رد أنا أستشهد به كان مضيقك
وقلتي مستشهدتش ليه بنص قوي
وحضرت جبتلي نص قوي
وأنا علشان متزعلش مني هرد زي مطلبت
بنص قوي بردة
بس أهم حاجة ترد أنا مش هعلق
أنا هظلل بعض الكلمات المهمة في النص

مع أنك لم ترد على النص الوارد لأليشع ولاكننى سأتغاضى عن ذلك وأرد على نصك الذى مر علينا كثيرا جدا 


واضح أنك نسيت تكتب أنجيل متى الأصحاح 14 العدد 25 ترجمه الحياه 

25وَفِي الرُّبْعِ الأَخِيرِ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى التَّلاَمِيذِ مَاشِياً عَلَى مَاءِ الْبُحَيْرَةِ. 26فَلَمَّا رَآهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ مَاشِياً عَلَى الْمَاءِ، اضْطَرَبُوا قَائِلِينَ: «إِنَّهُ شَبَحٌ!» وَمِنْ خَوْفِهِمْ صَرَخُوا. 27وَفِي الْحَالِ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ قَائِلاً: «تَشَجَّعُوا! أَنَا هُوَ. لاَ تَخَافُوا!» 28فَقَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ هُوَ، فَمُرْنِي أَنْ آتِيَ إِلَيْكَ مَاشِياً عَلَى الْمَاءِ!» 29فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «تَعَالَ!» فَنَزَلَ بُطْرُسُ مِنَ الْقَارِبِ وَمَشَى عَلَى الْمَاءِ مُتَّجِهاً نَحْوَ يَسُوعَ. 30وَلَكِنَّهُ عِنْدَمَا شَعَرَ بِشِدَّةِ الرِّيحِ، خَافَ وَبَدَأَ يَغْرَقُ، فَصَرَخَ: «يَارَبُّ نَجِّنِي!» 31فَمَدَّ يَسُوعُ يَدَهُ فِي الْحَالِ وَأَمْسَكَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَاقَلِيلَ الإِيمَانِ، لِمَاذَا شَكَكْتَ؟» 32وَمَا إِنْ صَعِدَا إِلَى الْقَارِبِ، حَتَّى سَكَنَتِ الرِّيحُ. 33فَتَقَدَّمَ الَّذِينَ فِي الْقَارِبِ، وَسَجَدُوا لَه قَائِلِينَ: «أَنْتَ حَقّاً ابْنُ اللهِ! »

انظر معى فى ذلك النص جيدا فيبدوا أنكم تفسرون إى شىء لكى تثبتون أنه الله وهذا عكس حقيقة الأمر فدعنا نفند النص جيدا 

أنظر ماذا ظن التلاميذ يسوع ظنوا أنه شبح وليس يسوع وما يوضح لنا حقيقه الأمر هو ذلك الأمر الذى فى العدد 22 

وفي الحال ألزم يسوع التلاميذ أن يركبوا القارب ويسبقوه إلى الضفة المقابلة من البحيرة، حتى يصرف هو الجموع. 

هنا أمر ييسوع التلاميذ أن يسبقوه ولاكنهم عندما هاج البحر وتلاعب بالمركب ورأوه يمشى على الماء وهذه أحدى معجزات المسيح التحكم فى الطبيعه مثله مثل ايليا عندما شق المياه ومثلما أنزل من السماء نار فهى معجزة التحكم فى الطبيعه فهنا ظن التلاميذ أن يسوع الأتى ماشيا على الماء شبح فقال لهم انا هو إى اننى يسوع الذى قلت لكم أذهبوا لحين ما اصرف الجموع فقال له بطرس وهو شاكك فى كونه يسوع فهو يعلم تحكم يسوع فى الطبيعه لانها أحد معجزاته تماما مثل أحياء الموتى وقال له أذا كنت أنت هو إى يسوع فأمرنى أتى اليك على الماء فلما نزل ومشى بأتجاه يسوع خاف من الريح وبداء يغرق ماذا تتوقع من أنسان حينما يغرق انه يستنجد بالله ولم يستنجد بيسوع 

انظر معى هنا ماذا فعل يسوع 

31فَمَدَّ يَسُوعُ يَدَهُ فِي الْحَالِ وَأَمْسَكَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ 

فلو كان هو الله فما حاجته لأن يمد يده له اليس كان قادرا ان ينظر اليه ليصعد فوق الماء لا تحاول يا صديقى فى ذلك الأمر وقال له يا قليل الأيمان اشككت إى اشككت أننى يسوع فمن المعلوم عن يسوع وهى أحدى معجزاته كما أخبرتك التحكم فى الطبيعه وموضوع السجود أمر طبيعى لتلك المعجزة وكلمه أبن الله ليست دليل على أنه هو الله بل أن اليهود كانوا يسمون أبناء الله وكل من يعمل عمل صالح هو أبن الله أسرائيل هو أبن الله البكر داود ابن الله كل من يعمل عمل صالح فهو أبن الله لا تنسى ذلك 




> عايز ردك
> بخصوص فكرة السجود "اللون الأحمر"
> وهضيف..........
> خدت بالك من اللون "اللون البرتقالي"
> ...



وصلك الرد بالفعل وأنتظر ردك أنت على الله ظهر فى الجسد


----------



## My Rock (30 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع




الكاسر قال:


> هنا أقول لك من فمك أدينك هات لى نص واحد أمر فيه يسوع أحد أن يسجد له أو أمر الله فى الكتاب أن يسجد ليسوع لن تعثر عليه وأتحداكم جميعا


 
بلاش محاولة هروب فاشلة
انت قلت ان كذبا ان الكتاب المقدس يعلم السجود لغير الله و قد كشفنا كذب القول هذا

و للرد على تحديك دعني افاجئك بمفاجأة صغيرة
السيد المسيح قال بالحرف الواحد:
للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد 

أذن كان هذا ما ينادي به السيد المسيح كتعليم
فالعهد الجديد يذكر مواضع عديدة سجد فيها التلاميذ و غير التلاميذ للمسيح و لم يرفض السجود له, بالعكس بل لبا لهم طلباتهم في سجودهم له 

و اما عن سجود التلاميذ له و اعترافهم بأنه أبن الله فهو خير دليل على الوهيته:
Mat 14:27  فَلِلْوَقْتِ قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «تَشَجَّعُوا! أَنَا هُوَ. لاَ تَخَافُوا». 
Mat 14:28  فَأَجَابَهُ بُطْرُسُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ هُوَ فَمُرْنِي أَنْ آتِيَ إِلَيْكَ عَلَى الْمَاءِ». 
Mat 14:29  فَقَالَ: «تَعَالَ». فَنَزَلَ بُطْرُسُ مِنَ السَّفِينَةِ وَمَشَى عَلَى الْمَاءِ لِيَأْتِيَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ. 
Mat 14:30  وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا رَأَى الرِّيحَ شَدِيدَةً خَافَ. وَإِذِ ابْتَدَأَ يَغْرَقُ صَرَخَ: «يَا رَبُّ نَجِّنِي». 
Mat 14:31  فَفِي الْحَالِ مَدَّ يَسُوعُ يَدَهُ وَأَمْسَكَ بِهِ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا قَلِيلَ الإِيمَانِ لِمَاذَا شَكَكْتَ؟» 
Mat 14:32  وَلَمَّا دَخَلاَ السَّفِينَةَ سَكَنَتِ الرِّيحُ. 
Mat 14:33  وَالَّذِينَ فِي السَّفِينَةِ جَاءُوا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ قَائِلِينَ: «بِالْحَقِيقَةِ أَنْتَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ!».

فهل سجد احد لاي نبي او رسول مثل هذا السجود و سرح بهذا الاعتراف؟






> الأن هذا هو ردك المنسوخ دون فهم أو وعى دعنى أعطيك درس فى كتابك الذى تنسخ كلماته دون فهم


 
و ها هية قلة الادب المحمدية تظهر لنا, لكن هل نرد على الوقاحة بمثلها؟
بالطبع لا
الا اني احذرك ان تستخدم هذا الاسلوب مع اساتذتي في المنتدى
فأن استعملته معي فلن امانع لاني اصغر واحد هنا
لكن أياك ان تسئ لهم مثل هذه الاساءة لان حينها سيكون حسابي عسير معك




> أنظر قد ظللت لك كلمتك برب السبت متى الأصحاح 12 العدد 18 اقول لك صحح تلك المعلومه الخاطئه ايها المحترم فذلك العدد لا يحوى تلك الجمله بل هى فى العدد الثامن ودعنى انزله لك
> 
> متى الأصحاح 12 العدد 7 : 8
> 
> ...


 

شئ طبيعي لمسلم لا مصدر لديه سوى مواقع التدليس ان لا يرجع سوى للترجمات لجهله باللغة الاصلية التي كتب بها الكتاب المقدس

و دعني اوضح التالي:
الكلمة التي استخدمت في النص هي:
κύριος

و معناها رب, اله سيد

و كلمة κύριος أستخدمت في العهد الجديد للاشارة لله و اعطيك بعض الامثلة البسيطة:

Mat 1:20  وَلَكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ 
Mat 2:15  وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ إِلَى وَفَاةِ هِيرُودُسَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ: «مِنْ مِصْرَ دَعَوْتُ ابْنِي».

فهل هناك ادنى شك بمعنى الرب في سياق النص؟
نفس الكلمة κύριος مستخدمة للاشارة بأن المسيح هو رب السبت

يبقى كيفك بقى؟
مين نعتمد الترجمات و لا النصوص؟

يالا نعذرك, لسة جديد على الكتاب المقدس 






> بالنسبه للنص الذى هو فى متى الأصحاح 12 العدد 18
> 
> 18 «هُوَذَا فَتَايَ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ، حَبِيبِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. أَضَعُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْبِرُ الأُمَمَ بِالْحَقِّ
> 
> ...


 
من جديد نرى مدى صطحية من يدعوا العلم بالكتاب المقدس و يرجع للتراجم لا للاصول, و السبب معروف يا اما جهله فيها يا اما يعرف ان فيها الرد الكافي

الكلمة المستخدمة في سياق النص هي:
παῖς

و التي يأتي معناها ايضا بمعنى أبن و رجل شاب و خادم ايضا




> حتى كلمه فتاى بمعنى عبد
> 
> لوقا الأصحاح 1 العدد 57
> (( وامتلأ زكريا أبوه من الروح القدس ، وتنبأ قائلا: مبارك الرب إله إسرائيل لأنه افتقد وصنع فداء لشعبه ،وأقام لنا قرن خلاص في بيت داود فتاه. ))
> ...


 

عدد 57 من انجيل لوقا الاصحاح الاول؟
وَأَمَّا أَلِيصَابَاتُ فَتَمَّ زَمَانُهَا لِتَلِدَ فَوَلَدَتِ ابْناً.

يبقى النص الي انت جايبه مش من عدد 57 بل عدد 67 الى 69
و تدعي العلم بالكتاب المقدس؟

المهم الكلمة و معناها شرحناها اعلاه



> وهل يتعب الله ليستريح يا أستاذى اعتقد أن التعب ليس من صفات الله تعالى فهو ليس بشر ليتعب أحذر من كلامه فأعلم أن ذلك القديس أتى بتلك الكلمه من التكوين الأصحاح 2 العدد 3
> 3 وَبَارَكَ اللهُ الْيَوْمَ السَّابعَ وَقَدَّسَهُ، لأَنَّهُ فِيهِ اسْتَرَاحَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ عَمَلِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ اللهُ خَالِقًا.
> 
> اليس كذلك أم اننى مخطىء أعلم أن صفات التعب والراحه ليست من صفات الله تعالى


 
و نرد على هذه الشبهة المكررة عشرات المرات
و حأقتبس احد الردود من المنتدى:

שׁבת

shâbath
_shaw-bath'

A primitive root; to repose, that is, desist from exertion; used in many implied relations (causatively, figuratively or specifically): - (cause to, let, make to) cease, celebrate, cause (make) to fail, keep (sabbath), suffer to be lacking, leave, put away (down), (make to) rest, rid, still, take away.

الفعل فى قاموس Brown-Driver-Brigss'

שׁבת
shâbath
*BDB Definition:
*1) to cease, desist, rest
1a) (Qal)
1a1) to cease
1a2) to rest, desist (from labour)
1b) (Niphal) to cease
1c) (Hiphil)
1c1) to cause to cease, put an end to
1c2) to exterminate, destroy
1c3) to cause to desist from
1c4) to remove
1c5) to cause to fail
2) (Qal) to keep or observe the sabbath_


فكلمة استراح معناها أنه انتهى من العمل الذي قام به خالقاً. لكن الله لم يتوقف عن العناية بخليقته، فهو ضابط الكل. ويقول المسيح: أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل (يوحنا 5: 17).





> اعتقد أن كل ما ورد فلسفه بعيده عن النص تماما وتبرير غير مقنع لقول يسوع أنه يجهل الساعه ويعترف ان الأب فقط هو ما يعلمها وأعتقد أنه لا فرق بين الأقانيم لكى يعلن يسوع معرفه أقنوم الأب وعدم معرفه أقنوم الأبن ولم يذكر الروح القدس فى النص وهذا ما يدعوا للدهشه


 
طبعا احنا مش حننتظر انك حترد و تقول انك مقتنع بالرد, فالرفض من اول توقعاتنا لكل ما نطرحه
لذلك رفضك من عدمه لا يمثل اي شئ للعقيدة المسيحية ابدا و لا يؤثر على الحقيقة
فنحن نرد لكي يقرأ القارئ و يفهم لا نرد لفهمك, لاننا منتهيك منك فعلا





> وهل الراسل والمرسل واحد أريد أجابه مباشرة ؟


 

بمفهوم الابن و الابن و الروح القدس فنعم الاب الراسل و الابن المرسل هو واحد, فالله ارسل كلمته
اذ يقول السيد المسيح:
Joh 12:44  فَنَادَى يَسُوعُ: «الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِي لَيْسَ يُؤْمِنُ بِي بَلْ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. 

فالذي يؤمن بالمسيح يؤمن بالله؟ كيف هذا دون ان يكون السيد المسيح هو الله نفسه؟




> جميل هو ردك ولاكن مع كل تلك النصوص أنك لم تثبت بها الوهيه يسوع وبالنسبه لأحياء الموتى أطلب منك أنزال النصوص التى أحيا فيها يسوع الموتى وللعلم اريد النص كام من اوله لأخره لأريك من هم أعظم من يسوع ومن كتابك واخبرنى بكم شخص أحياه المسيح فى الكتاب كله ومع ردك لم ترد على أنتفاء مشيئة يسوع مع مشيئه الله فهو ليست له مشيئه أمام مشيئه الله


 
لما التهرب يا عزيزي؟
السيد المسيح يصرح بنفسه ان يحي من يشاء بحسب مشيئته (التي هي مشيئة الاب طبعا)
لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي كَذَلِكَ الاِبْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ.

و ايضا صرحنا لك انه الحرف الواحد عادل نفسه بالله
بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ.

في نصوص اوضح من هذه؟
عادل نفسه بالله, فماذا يكون نبي؟

غريبة فعلا!




> ردك ضعيف جدا جدا جدا جدا فوق الوصف ايها الأستاذ المحترم يقول يسوع لماذا تدعونى صالحا ليس احد صالحا الا واحد اى أن الكلمه التى قالها الرجل له ليست لقبا وإلا ما كان نسب الصلاح لله وقال إلا واحد وهذا ينفى كلامك الذى تقوله دون علم


 
هل قال المسيح انه ليس صالح؟
بالعكس المسيح صرح صلاحه في اكثر من موضع و انت تجاهلته تعمدا
"أنا هو الراعي الصالح" (يو 10: 11)، كما يقول: "من منكم يبكِّتني على خطيّة؟" (يو 8: 46)

هذه ادلة صلاح المسيح يا اخ
فالنص اعلاه لم ينفي صلاحه ابدا بل اراد من السائل ان يؤمن به ايضا كرب لانه دعاه صالحا و لم يقل له لا تدعوني صالحا

و بذلك نهني جولة ثاني لنظهر من يدعي المعرفة بالكتاب المقدس

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الكاسر (30 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام على من أتبع الهدى 

يجب عليك تقديم أعتذار فورى وها هنا فى تلك الصفحه على تلك الكلمه 

وانا اوجه تلك الكلمه إلى أدراة المنتدى ككل 

فلم أتوجه بالأساءة إلى كتابك أو إلى يسوع 

فلذلك أطلب من مشرف القسم أو إى أحد من أعضاء الأدراة أن يرسلو لهذا الشخص غير المسئول 

لتقديم أعتذار على تلك الصفحه 



> *و ها هية قلة الادب المحمدية تظهر لنا, لكن هل نرد على الوقاحة بمثلها؟
> بالطبع لا*


----------



## Twin (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*نكمل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي الكاسر*



الكاسر قال:


> بكل تأكيد حينما أنتهى من الرد عليك فى تلك النقطه أنتظر ردك على الفور لأنه كان فى المشاركه التى كانت قبل مشاركتى السابقه ولاكننى لم أره لذلك أنزلت لك الرد منفصل فهو خاص بحديثنا وليس شىء بعيد عنه


 
*لما ننتهي من دة الأول*
*دة هيطول*
*وخليك تقيل*​ 


الكاسر قال:


> اعتقد اننى لم أقل انك ديفيد كوبر فيلد ولاكننى أسال فى عقيدتك فهى لا تحتاج كل هذا الوقت للرد هذا فى المقام الأول ثانيا أنظر إلى ردودك السابقه تضع نصوصا كثيره ولاكننا نرد عليها بنصوص مماثله وأعتقد أن ردى السابق لا يحوى كثيرا من النصوص لكى تقول يا سحلوب يا دحلوب ولم أقل أنك تستعين بالجن ليعينوك على الرد والكوبى والبيست أعتقد أننى لا أستخدمه وهذا واضح من ردودى


 
*ما أنا عارف*​ 


الكاسر قال:


> الأيمن فلن أدر له الأيسر معك حق فيما تقول


 
*عارف بردة*
*متوقعه*​ 


الكاسر قال:


> مع أنك لم ترد على النص الوارد لأليشع ولاكننى سأتغاضى عن ذلك وأرد على نصك الذى مر علينا كثيرا جدا


 
*الموضوع علي قد فهمي مكنش علي أليشع*
*كان علي السجود ووجوبه*

*أنت أستشهد بنص وأنا رديت بنص تاني*
*بتتهرب ليه*​ 



الكاسر قال:


> واضح أنك نسيت تكتب أنجيل متى الأصحاح 14 العدد 25 ترجمه الحياه




*لا فكره*​ 


الكاسر قال:


> انظر معى فى ذلك النص جيدا فيبدوا أنكم تفسرون إى شىء لكى تثبتون أنه الله وهذا عكس حقيقة الأمر فدعنا نفند النص جيدا
> أنظر ماذا ظن التلاميذ يسوع ظنوا أنه شبح وليس يسوع




*أهل هذا ينفي عدم ألوهية السيد المسيح*
*أم يأتي علي عدم إيمانهم*​ 


الكاسر قال:


> وفي الحال ألزم يسوع التلاميذ أن يركبوا القارب ويسبقوه إلى الضفة المقابلة من البحيرة، حتى يصرف هو الجموع.
> هنا أمر ييسوع التلاميذ أن يسبقوه ولاكنهم عندما هاج البحر وتلاعب بالمركب ورأوه يمشى على الماء وهذه أحدى معجزات المسيح التحكم فى الطبيعه مثله مثل ايليا عندما شق المياه ومثلما أنزل من السماء نار فهى معجزة التحكم فى الطبيعه فهنا ظن التلاميذ أن يسوع الأتى ماشيا على الماء شبح فقال لهم انا هو إى اننى يسوع الذى قلت لكم أذهبوا لحين ما اصرف الجموع فقال له بطرس وهو شاكك فى كونه يسوع فهو يعلم تحكم يسوع فى الطبيعه لانها أحد معجزاته تماما مثل أحياء الموتى وقال له أذا كنت أنت هو إى يسوع فأمرنى أتى اليك على الماء فلما نزل ومشى بأتجاه يسوع خاف من الريح وبداء يغرق ماذا تتوقع من أنسان حينما يغرق انه يستنجد بالله ولم يستنجد بيسوع
> 
> انظر معى هنا ماذا فعل يسوع
> ...




*لماذا تشرح هذا أنا لم أطلبه منك*

*أري أنك تتجاهل معظم الأمور المطلوبة منك التي ذات أهمية*
*ومع ذالك سأفند أنا ماقلته أنت في هذه النقطة بعد قليل*​ 
*لأن الأتي أهم*​


الكاسر قال:


> وَفِي الْحَالِ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ قَائِلاً: «تَشَجَّعُوا! أَنَا هُوَ. لاَ تَخَافُوا!»
> 
> فَقَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ هُوَ، فَمُرْنِي أَنْ آتِيَ إِلَيْكَ مَاشِياً عَلَى الْمَاءِ!» 29
> فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «تَعَالَ!»
> ...




*فسر هذا*
*وبخاصة أنا هو*
*والا أقولك أكيد أنت مش هتعرف*
*أنا هشرحالك*​ 
*لقد قال السيد المسيح "أنا هو"*
*وهذه الكلمة في لغتنا العربية لا تعني شئ *
*أما في اللغة الأصلية "اللغة الأرامية"*
* التي سمعها وقتها السامعون "التلاميذ"*
*تعني لفظ الجلالة الله*
*"أهيه الذي أهيه"*

*فكيف لشخص عادي كما تحاول أنت أنت تثبت*
*أن يقول علي نفسه أنا الله*
*غريبة شوية*
*والأغرب*
*أن الله نفسه يوافق علي أن السيد المسيح له المجد*
*يقول علي نفسه أنا الله*
*ويسكت*
*وبعدين*
*يقول لبطرس تعال*
*يعني أضعف الإيمان كان يعتذر لله أو يستأذنه الأول*
*مش علي طول كدة يقول لبطرس تعال*

*وبعدين*
*بطرس خاف وقلبه وقع في رجليه*
*ما أول مرة يمشي علي مية*
*ويغرق*
*علشان أية*
*صح برافو *
*خاف*
*وبعديها علي طول يصرخ ويقول*
*يارب نجني*
*واخد بالك*

*نعدي دية كمان*
*بعد كل دة التلاميذ قعدين طبعاً بيتفرجوا*
*واحد ماشي علي االمية وبيأمر تلميذه بطرس وبيقول له تعال*
*ويغرق وينجيه*
*ولما يخش السفينه الطبيعة تهدأ مرة واحدة*
*والغريب يروح التلاميذ ساجدين ومصرحين بأن هذا *
*هو أبن الله*
*:smil13: :smil13: :smil13: *
*غريبة فعلاً*​


الكاسر قال:


> وصلك الرد بالفعل وأنتظر ردك أنت على الله ظهر فى الجسد


 
*وانا وصلتلك الرد ال أنت مردتش ترد عليه*
*منتظر ردك*​*سلام*


----------



## الكاسر (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*السلام على من أتبع الهدى 

ردى سيصلك بعد أعتذار ماى روك فورا 

ولنتابع حوارنا بعد أن يعتذر على كلمته التى قالها فى حق رسولى 

الأفلاس يوجد عندما يحدث ضعف من الخصم فلا يجد غير السب 

اننا لسنا فى معركه حربيه لم أهين يسوع ولم أهين كتابكم فيجب عليكم المثل 

هو أخطاء فى حق رسولى فعليه الأعتذار 

وبعدها نتابع حوارنا 

معلومه لك يا أستاذ امير لا يضيرنى أن يوجه كلامه لى شخصيا 

فلو قال عنى جاهل لا أفهم إى شىء وإى سب من الممكن أن اتقبله منه ولاكن إلا رسولى عليه الصلاة والسلام 

وصلك ردى ولابد أن يصلنى أعتذاره على تلك الصفحه *


----------



## My Rock (2 ديسمبر 2006)

الكاسر قال:


> *السلام على من أتبع الهدى *
> 
> *ردى سيصلك بعد أعتذار ماى روك فورا *
> 
> ...


 
و ها هو المسلم في نهاية حواره يقفز الى الفتات و يترك الموضوع الاصلي

بعد ما ردينا على شبهاته الوهمية بردود تعد بالصفحات
ها هو يطالب روك بالاعتذار
اعتذر عن أيه؟ انت قليت ادبك فعلا و انا لم اقل ادبي بل تركتك بحالك

و على اي حال, تريد تكمل اهلا و سهلا, ما تريد يبقى الحوار يبقى مفتوح و يشهد...


----------

